# Artikel mit Vorname / article with first names



## gaer

To al but specifically to our "Muttersprachler(n)",

When would those of you who are native speakers use an article before a name?

Der Who, die Jana, der Ralf, der Gaer, etc.

Because it is a "feel", I stay away from using the articles, just to be on the safe side. Sometimes it just sounds informal, friendly, at least to me, other times it feels a bit TOO informal. As a foreigner I am very sensitive about using nuances I may not use entirely correctly. I would rather err on the formal side than take a chance and offend someone, even if the chance of doing so is almost zero.

Opinions?

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> To al but specifically to our "Muttersprachler(n)",
> 
> When would those of you who are native speakers use an article before a name?
> 
> Der Who, die Jana, der Ralf, der Gaer, etc.
> 
> Because it is a "feel", I stay away from using the articles, just to be on the safe side. Sometimes it just sounds informal, friendly, at least to me, other times it feels a bit TOO informal. As a foreigner I am very sensitive about using nuances I may not use entirely correctly. I would rather err on the formal side than take a chance and offend someone, even if the chance of doing so is almost zero.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Gaer


I would say it's a regional (dialect) issue.  In the South, you hear names with articles, while in the north, names are used without article.

Being born and raised in Munich, Bavaria, I usually use the article with a name.

But, now that I think about it, it's also an informal thing, as is any dialect.  In standard German, I would rather not use the article.

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> I would say it's a regional (dialect) issue. In the South, you hear names with articles, while in the north, names are used without article.
> 
> Being born and raised in Munich, Bavaria, I usually use the article with a name.
> 
> But, now that I think about it, it's also an informal thing, as is any dialect. In standard German, I would rather not use the article.
> 
> Axl


OK. I am aware that the article is used, but it did seem like an informal thing to me. My rule is: "When in doubt, don't."  

Gaer


----------



## elroy

sohc4 said:
			
		

> I would say it's a regional (dialect) issue.  In the South, you hear names with articles, while in the north, names are used without article.
> 
> Being born and raised in Munich, Bavaria, I usually use the article with a name.
> 
> But, now that I think about it, it's also an informal thing, as is any dialect.  In standard German, I would rather not use the article.
> 
> Axl



Splended explanation!   

I just spoke to one of my German roommates about it today and she gave the EXACT same response.  Basically, she said it boiled down to two factors:

a) regional variation: in some regions it is simply more common, in others it is not

b) formality: in formal, standard German it is not common; in informal situations it is more common.  For example, she would not have used the article in reference to a professor.

Basically, it has nothing to do with whether the person is around or not (the question that spurred interest in this issue).


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Splended explanation!


I agree. 


> Basically, it has nothing to do with whether the person is around or not (the question that spurred interest in this issue).


I don't know anything about that. Here is what I can tell you. In textbooks for high school students, I saw the article used a lot along with informal address. (I had asked a high school student if I might get a series of the books he used, and I actually ended up with TWO series I found them very helpful, since I was learning entirely on my own.)

The texbook used for college did not use the article. Or it seldom used it. It also concentrated on formal address.

I found the college textbook far inferior to two for high school. The grammar explanations were much more confusing (although WHAT was being explained was the same), and it attempted to condense in one larger book what was presented in FOUR books, for high school. The idea, I assume, is that college students (who have less time and who are much older) learn much faster and need less information.

I found this astounding.  At any rate, on the basis of these textbooks and a great deal of reading I assumed that the use of the article is informal. As to whether it is used the same amount of less when someone is not around, I have no idea!

Gaer


----------



## Neugieriger Student

Hallo! Nachdem ich das Buch "*Die* Ilse ist weg" gelesen habe, tauchte bei mir die Frage auf: in welchen Fällen eigentlich werden die Vornahmen im Deutschen mit bestimmten oder unbestimmten Artikeln verwendet, und welche sementischen Nuancen man damit zeigen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Sidjanga

Normalerweise - besonders, wenn man sich auf eine bestimmte Person bezieht -, werden Vornamen nie mit dem unbestimmten Artikel verwendet.

Die Verwendung mit dem bestimmten Artikel (_*die *Ilse_) ist vor allem im Süden des deutschsprachigen Raums praktisch Standard, wenn man über oder von jemandem spricht, nie als Anrede (in welchen weiteren Regionen das vielleicht ebenfalls der Fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen).

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass im Süden des deutschsprachigen Raums die (dort normale) Verwendung des bestimmten Artikels mit dem Vornamen als persönlicher, direkter, wärmer empfunden wird.
Oder, andersherum, die Weglassung des Artikels wird dort tendentiell als distanter, sachlicher empfunden.


----------



## Derselbe

Von Bayern wird Vorname (evtl. auch Nachnahme oder gar Titel "der Professor Müller" etc.) ohne Artikel als kalt und distanziert empfunden. 

Allen anderen (wie mir - und ich lebe in Bayern) ziehts die Schuhe aus, wenn sie Vorname und Artikel hören. V.a. in der Schriftsprache bitte *unbedingt* (!!!) unterlassen!


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> Von Bayern wird Vorname (...) ohne Artikel als kalt und distanziert empfunden.
> 
> Allen anderen (...)


Ich habe wirklich nicht den Eindruck, dass dies auf Bayern beschränkt ist.





Derselbe said:


> (...) V.a. in der Schriftsprache bitte *unbedingt* (!!!) unterlassen!


Derart pauschal würde ich das auf gar keinen Fall stehen lassen.
Das kommt doch zweifellos sehr darauf an, was man schreibt und was man damit ausdrücken möchte (siehe z.B. das Buch, das ausschlaggebend für diesen Thread war).


----------



## Hutschi

Mir zieht es nicht die Schuhe aus, und ich stamme aus Steinach bzw. Haselbach, Thüringer Wald.

Ich empfinde es ebenfalls wärmer, wenn der Artikel mit verwendet wird.

---
Im Zusammenhang mit Namen wird er Artikel auch bei Adelstiteln verwendet.
Beispiel: Alfred der Bärtige


----------



## sokol

Auch in Österreich wird natürlich der Artikel gern vor den Vornamen gesetzt: Vorname ohne Artikel klingt *wesentlich *distanzierter bzw. formeller.

Ich würde sagen, auch im alemannisch-schwäbischen Raum ist das ganz generell so, und wohl noch ein Stückerl weiter in den Norden hinauf.

Weiters kann man durchaus *nicht *sagen, dass Artikel + Vorname nicht literaturtauglich ist. 

Christine Nöstlinger ist natürlich eine österreichische Schriftstellerin, aber ihr "Die Ilse ist weg" wird auch ausserhalb Österreichs viel gelesen - auch in der Schule (ohne dass es den Schülern deswegen die Schuhe auszieht ).
Weitere Beispiele gibt es zuhauf:
- Wolf Haas (Brenner-Romane), wo der Romanheld ganz selbstverständlich "der Brenner" heisst (in diesem Fall Artikel + Familienname, ebenfalls sehr üblich in Österreich);
- Thomas Raab (Metzger-Romane), die schon im Titel "Der Metzger" haben;
- Franz Friedrich Altmann (Turrinis Nase), der zugegeben schon ein Extremfall ist, da viele österreichische Dialektmerkmale aufgenommen worden sind, nicht nur dieser Artikelgebrauch (der Roman ist in Standardsprache geschrieben, kein Dialektroman): ganz selbstverständlich geht's da um "die Gucki" und "den Harry", oder auch "den Harald Baum".

Ich kann leider keinen deutschen Autor zitieren, da mir jetzt kein Deutscher einfällt, der dasselbe Stilmittel auch in der Literatur einsetzt.


----------



## Sidjanga

sokol said:


> (...) Ich kann leider keinen deutschen Autor zitieren, da mir jetzt kein Deutscher einfällt, der dasselbe Stilmittel auch in der Literatur einsetzt.


Ich im Moment auch nicht, aber die gibt es bestimmt.

Abgesehen davon ist Christine Nöstlinger eine auch in Deutschland viel gelesene Schriftstellerin (und sicher auch nördlich der Regionen, wo der Artikel vor Namen in der gesprochenen Sprache verwendet wird), ohne dass ihre Bücher zuvor zensiert und von sämtlichen Artikeln vor Namen befreit würden - und ohne, dass bis jetzt irgendwelche gesundheitlichen Zwischenfälle bei den Lesern zu beklagen gewesen wären.


----------



## Aloski

..eine interessante Diskussion ..
in Bayern, oder im Sueden Bayerns, ist umgangssprachlich auch folgendes ueblich: der Meier Sepp, der Huber Hans, ect;
i.e. der Familienname zuerst und dann der Vorname.


----------



## Hutschi

Das war in Haselbach (südlicher  Thüringer Wald) auch der Fall: Der Köhlersch Werner (mein Opa), die Köhlersch Wernersch Marie (meine Oma) ... Das Genitiv-s wurde "sch" gesprochen, als ich dort wohnte.
Wie es heute, 40 Jahre später, ist, weiß ich nicht genau.

Es gehört zum itzgründischen Bereich, aber viel wurde auch in die regionale hochdeutsche Umgangssprache übernommen.


----------



## sokol

Aloski said:


> .. in Bayern, oder im Sueden Bayerns, ist umgangssprachlich auch folgendes ueblich: der Meier Sepp, der Huber Hans, ect;


Das sowieso auch, natürlich - das ist in Österreich ebenfalls üblich. (Und natürlich auch im nördlichen Bayern - im Bayerischen Wald, konkret.)


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Das sowieso auch, natürlich - das ist in Österreich ebenfalls üblich. (Und natürlich auch im nördlichen Bayern - im Bayerischen Wald, konkret.)


Ich vermute mit "nördliches Bayern" ist hier Franken gemeint.


----------



## ink-heart

Um mal eine norddeutsche Variante (Herkunft: Hannover) zu vertreten: Hier wird es als eher fremdartig und eben typisch süddeutsch empfunden und hat eher einen Hauch von "urtümlich".  Mündlich schleicht es sich umgangssprachlich manchmal ein, scheint mir aber (noch?) durchaus die Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Derselbe

Sigianga said:


> Ich habe wirklich nicht den Eindruck, dass dies auf Bayern beschränkt ist.Derart pauschal würde ich das auf gar keinen Fall stehen lassen.
> Das kommt doch zweifellos sehr darauf an, was man schreibt und was man damit ausdrücken möchte (siehe z.B. das Buch, das ausschlaggebend für diesen Thread war).



Damit sind natürlich keine literarischen Texte gemeint, bei denen man ausdrücklich diesen Effekt erzeugen will. Aber in allen formalen Texten ist Artikel vor Namen unbedingt zu vermeiden. Wer es in der Umgangssprache unbedingt verwenden will, weil er sich dann wärmer fühlt, bitte - muss dann halt damit rechnen, dass es für andere eher wie "aus'm Wald" klingt. Aber im Geschäftsverkehr geht es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> Damit sind natürlich keine literarischen Texte gemeint, bei denen man ausdrücklich diesen Effekt erzeugen will.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass (z.B.) Christine Nöstlinger durch Verwendung des Artikels vor den Namen keinerlei besonderen Effekt erziehlen will, und schon gar nicht "ausdrücklich".
Für sie (wie für übrigens 36-40.000.000 weitere Deutsch-Muttersprachler*) ist das einfach vollkommen normal; ohne irgendwelche Konnotationen (wie hier ja bereits mehrfach erwähnt wurde, ergeben sich die (negativen) Konnotationen für Sprecher, die die Verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen gewohnt sind, eben genau bei dessen Weglassung).





Derselbe said:


> Aber in allen formalen Texten ist Artikel vor Namen unbedingt zu vermeiden.


In welchen wirklich formalen Texten spielen denn alleinstehende Vornamen überhaupt eine Rolle?





> Wer es in der Umgangssprache unbedingt verwenden will, weil er sich dann wärmer fühlt, bitte - muss dann halt damit rechnen, dass es für andere eher wie "aus'm Wald" klingt.


Noch einmal: "Von unbedingt verwenden wollen" - und noch dazu aus irgendeinem bestimmten, unterstellten Grund - kann ja hier ganz offenbar in keiner Weise die Rede sein (eigentlich ist es einfach absurd), bei etwas, das für eine erhebliche Anzahl von Sprechern einfach vollkommene Normalität ist - genauso, wie es eben für Sprecher weiter nördlich vollkommen normal ist, den Artikel nicht zu verwenden.

Die Assoziationen, die verschiedene Leute dann im einen oder anderen Fall haben (wollen), seien jedem selbst überlassen.


> Aber im Geschäftsverkehr geht es auf keinen Fall.


Wenn man sich denn im Geschäftsverkehr oder allgemein im Berufs-/offiziellen Leben überhaupt mit Vornamen anspricht und sich damit aufeinander bezieht, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Sprecher, die sonst immer den Artikel vor dem Vornamen verwenden - weil das dort, wo sie aufgewachsen sind und leben einfach Normalität ist-, diesen in solchen Situationen plötzlich weglassen (es sei denn vielleicht, die Mehrheit der Anwesenden oder Tonangebenden kommt aus Gegenden, wo der Artikel hier nicht verwendet wird, man arbeitet schon länger/öfter zusammen, und hat sich angepasst).
In den Jahren, in denen ich in München gelebt und gearbeitet habe, war der Artikel vor den Vornamen (wo letztere denn verwendet wurden) selbstverständlich auch im Berufsleben einfach Normalität, was sonst? (und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in den letzten paar Jahren erheblich geändert hat).

Im Übrigen liegt man hiermit sicher nie falsch: _Wenn du in Rom bist, machs wie die Römer._

(seit ich z.B. in Berlin lebe, verwende ich fast keine Artikel mehr vor Vornamen - teils aus bewusster Anpassung, teils deshalb, weil die Umgebung ja immer auch automatisch auf einen abfärbt). 
______________________
* Deutschsprachige Schweizer, Österreicher, Bayern, Baden-Württemberger, und höchstwahrscheinlich/anscheinend noch einige andere


----------



## sokol

Sigianga said:


> Wenn man sich denn im Geschäftsverkehr oder allgemein im Berufs-/offiziellen Leben überhaupt mit Vornamen anspricht und sich damit aufeinander bezieht, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Sprecher, die sonst immer den Artikel vor dem Vornamen verwenden - weil das dort, wo sie aufgewachsen sind und leben einfach Normalität ist-, diesen in solchen Situationen plötzlich weglassen ...


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung.

Im Geschäftsleben - in allen Firmen, in denen ich bisher gearbeitet hab (alle in Österreich) - ist es üblich, Vorname mit Artikel zu verwenden, wenn man über andere (anwesende oder nicht anwesende) spricht, sofern man per Du ist. Das ist völlig normal und natürlich; in Österreich würde es vielmehr als unnatürlich empfunden werden, in diesem Fall den Artikel wegzulassen.

Ist man per Sie, dann verhält es sich anders - Familienname mit Artikel (also "der/die Huber"; bzw. stärker dialektal auch "die Huber*in*") darf man wirklich *nur dann* verwenden, wenn man ein gewisses Naheverhältnis hat sonst würde die Auslassung von "Herr/Frau" als unhöflich empfunden werden: neutral wäre da also "der Herr/die Frau Huber" (auch da, in Österreich, üblicherweise mit Artikel).

In geschriebener Sprache kommt es dagegen natürlich darauf an: in der Literatur ist der Artikel in Verbindung mit Namen sicherlich als Stilmittel zu betrachten; die "unmarkiertere" Variante ist zweifellos jene ohne Artikel - das wird schon allein daraus klar, dass uns in der Literatur nicht wirklich auffällt, wenn der Artikel beim Vornahme fehlt, während wir Vorname mit Artikel zur Kenntnis nehmen. 

Es wäre auch durchaus denkbar, dass manche Lehrer in Schulaufsätzen Vorname mit Artikel als Fehler anstreichen.
Ich kann mich zwar nicht erinnern, dass in meiner Schulzeit das jemals als "Fehler" angestrichen worden ist (man kann mit fast 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass ich öfter als einmal Vorname mit Artikel verwendet habe ) - aber denkbar ist es natürlich.
Und noch eher natürlich in Deutschland, besonders aber nicht nur im Norden - da ja auch in Bayern gar nicht so wenige Norddeutsche leben.


----------



## cyanista

Sigianga said:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass (z.B.) Christine Nöstlinger durch Verwendung des Artikels vor den Namen keinerlei besonderen Effekt erziehlen will, und schon gar nicht "ausdrücklich".
> Für sie (wie für übrigens 36-40.000.000 weitere Deutsch-Muttersprachler*) ist das einfach vollkommen normal; ohne irgendwelche Konnotationen (wie hier ja bereits mehrfach erwähnt wurde, ergeben sich die (negativen) Konnotationen für Sprecher, die die Verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen gewohnt sind, eben genau bei dessen Weglassung).
> ...
> ______________________
> * Deutschsprachige Schweizer, Österreicher, Bayern, Baden-Württemberger, und höchstwahrscheinlich/anscheinend noch einige andere


NRW darf man ruhig dazu zählen. Ob Rheinland, Ruhrgebiet oder Ostwestfalen, überall habe ich die Verwendung des Artikels vor dem Vornamen als absolut üblich erlebt.


----------



## Sidjanga

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass besonders die jeweilige sprachliche Normalität der Umgebung, in der man jemanden kennengelernt hat, entscheidend zu sein scheint.
Ich kann nicht sagen (fände es aber sehr interessant, das zu hören/lesen), ob das Anderen in ähnlichen Situationen auch so geht; aber ich persönlich kann mir die Weglassung des Artikels besonders vor den Vornamen von Familienmitgliedern oder guten Freunden/Bekannten, die ich aus dem Süden des deutschsprachigen Raumes kenne, beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen (hier käme das einer sehr deutlichen emotionalen Distanzierung gleich); dagegen würde mir die Verwendung des Arktikels vor Namen von Leuten, die ich hier aus Berlin und Umgebung kenne, selbst ziemlich eigenartig vorkommen - auch wenn wir uns (sehr) gut kennen.

Abgesehen davon habe ich den Eindruck (aus meiner Perspektive), dass der Artikel im Satz zu dem Vornamen hinleitet, mit dem man sich auf einen Dritten bezieht, und diesen erst wirklich in den Satz einbindet.
Bei Weglassung des Artikels vor Vornamen habe ich sehr oft das Gefühl, dass der Satz dadurch etwas holprig klingt und nicht wirklich gut fließt -  vielleicht ein bisschen so, wie wenn man in einem zusammengesetzen Substantiv den Fugenkonsonanten weglassen würde und z.B. _Geburtsta*gg*eschenk _statt [wie es eigentlich heißt] _Geburtsta*gsg*eschenk _sagen würde.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

cyanista said:


> NRW darf man ruhig dazu zählen. Ob Rheinland, Ruhrgebiet oder Ostwestfalen, überall habe ich die Verwendung des Artikels vor dem Vornamen als absolut üblich erlebt.



Da bin ich sehr überrascht.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade dieses Phänomen von Westfälischer Seite neben anderen gerne als Argument vorgebracht wird, Rheinländer könnten nicht richtig deutsch sprechen. 

Im Übrigen ist die Verwendung des Artikels vor dem Vornamen auch am Niederrhein nicht üblich.

Könnte es sein, dass sich das Befremden über die Verwendung des Artikels vor dem Vornamen auf den gesamten niederdeutschen Raum (inklusive Niederrhein und Westfalen) erstreckt aber ansonsten üblich ist?


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Könnte es sein, dass sich das Befremden über die Verwendung des Artikels vor dem Vornamen auf den gesamten niederdeutschen Raum (inklusive Niederrhein und Westfalen) erstreckt aber ansonsten üblich ist?


Ganz bestimmt. Und die Grenze geht, wie Du sagtest, mitten durch NRW.


----------



## cyanista

I stand corrected.


----------



## Derselbe

Sigianga said:


> In welchen wirklich formalen Texten spielen denn alleinstehende Vornamen überhaupt eine Rolle?



Es geht ja nicht nur um Vornamen. Ich habe auch des öfteren schon Dinge wie "der (Herr) Professor hat gesagt." gehört. Ich Tatsache, dass das eine für viele Menschen anscheinend Normalität ist, macht es doch nicht besser. Für mich klingt das wie "die Mama hat gesagt". Wenn es jemand aus Süddeutschland sagt, kann man es ja noch als regionale Prägung verzeihen, aber spätestens wenn es ein Ausländer sagt, der garkeinen süddeutschen Einschlag hat - und diese Leute lesen ja hier - klingt es nurnoch falsch. 
Bei vielen Dingen macht es eben einen Unterschied, ob sie von einem Muttersprachler aus München - bei dem es u.U. sogar symphatisch klingen mag, eine gewisse regionale Färbung in der Sprache zu haben - gesagt werden, oder von jemandem, der Deutsch als Fremdsprache spricht. 

Ich kenne hier eine Japanerin, die ständig das bayrische "guat" statt dem normalen "gut" verwendet, ohne sonst Bayrisch zu sprechen. Das klingt bei einem Münchner okay, bei ihr einfach höchst komisch.

Und spätestens wenn man etwas schreibt, wird es unheimlich falsch. Wenn mir jemand eine Bewerbung schriebe, die mit dem Satz anfängt: "...wie am 12.02 mit dem Herrn Müller telefonisch besprochen, ..." dann wirds einfach schwer, das Ruder nochmal rumzureissen. Und ich bezweifle, dass du sowas schreiben würdest.

Und die Variante ohne Artikel ist einfach die "ungefährlichere", wenn du so willst. Als Ausländer, der Deutsch lernt, würde ich möglichst versuchen, neutrale Ausdrucksformen zu lernen.


----------



## sokol

Die Variante ohne Artikel ist "ungefährlicher" - da stimme ich voll und ganz zu: Ausländer, die Deutsch lernen, werden aber ohnehin die Variante ohne Artikel lernen (so sind die Deutsch-Bücher nun einmal geschrieben).

Und es ist natürlich richtig, Derselbe, das auch ausdrücklich in diesem Thread zu erwähnen: Verwendung von Namen mit dem Artikel kann Lernern der deutschen Sprache nicht vorbehaltlos empfohlen werden, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass sie damit in Fettnäpfchen treten.

Doch abgesehen davon gilt zweifellos der Gebrauch von Namen mit Artikel nicht als "falsch" - er gilt bestenfalls als "unangemessen", wobei das Urteil, was wann angemessen ist, ganz offensichtlich regional unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Übrigens - ich würde jederzeit "wie am 12.02. mit dem Herrn Müller besprochen" auch schreiben: wesentlich für mich wäre da nur, dass keinesfalls "Herrn" ausgelassen werden darf, das wäre grob unhöflich.
Ich weiss erst seit heute (von dir ), dass ich darauf achten sollte, das nicht zu tun, sollte ich mich jemals in Deutschland bewerben, da die Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Empfänger meines Bewerbungsschreiben eine "Allergie" gegen diesen Artikelgebrauch hat.

Bitte vergleiche auch nicht Artikel mit Namen nicht mit einem Dialektwort wie "guat" - Artikel mit Name kann sehr wohl auch in Standardsprache verwendet werden (mit allen in diesem Thread besprochenen Einschränkungen ), "guat" hingegen wird immer und in jedem Kontext ein Dialektwort bleiben.


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> Doch abgesehen davon gilt zweifellos der Gebrauch von Namen mit Artikel nicht als "falsch" - er gilt bestenfalls als "unangemessen", wobei das Urteil, was wann angemessen ist, ganz offensichtlich regional unterschiedlich ausfällt.



Die Aussage würde generell für alle sprachlichen Fragen unterschreiben. Sprache ist immer abhängig vom sozialen Kontext und in diesem eben adäquat oder inadäquat. Die Worte "falsch" und "richtig" sind für Linguisten ja ohnehin eher irrelevant. 

Beim Rest pflichte ich dir auch bei.



> Übrigens - ich würde jederzeit "wie am 12.02. mit dem Herrn Müller besprochen" auch schreiben: wesentlich für mich wäre da nur, dass keinesfalls "Herrn" ausgelassen werden darf, das wäre grob unhöflich.
> Ich weiss erst seit heute (von dir ), dass ich darauf achten sollte, das nicht zu tun, sollte ich mich jemals in Deutschland bewerben



Das solltest du m.E. allerdings wirklich  Selbst wenn der Personalchef selbst aus dem süddeutschen Raum kommt, bringt das, glaube ich, keine Pluspunkte. Würde mich interessieren, ob das andere BRD-Muttersprachler anders sehen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um Vornamen. Ich habe auch des öfteren schon Dinge wie "der (Herr) Professor hat gesagt." (...)


Sehr offensichtlich geht es in diesem Thread tatsächlich nur um Vornamen: Der Titel ist "Vorname mit Artikel", und die Frage war:





Neugieriger Student said:


> (...) in welchen Fällen eigentlich werden die Vornahmen im Deutschen mit bestimmten oder unbestimmten Artikeln verwendet, und welche sementischen Nuancen man damit zeigen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## berndf

cyanista said:


> I stand corrected.


Was Du geschrieben hast muss darum nicht falsch sein! Bei der demographischen Durchmischung heutzutage wirst Du "der Hans" auch in Flensburg hören. Nur fällt es Einheimischen nach wie vor als "seltsam" auf.


----------



## lamariana

[der Rup]

Hallo,


Kann dieses Wort ein Vorname sein oder kann es etwas anderes  bedeuten?

Es kommt nämlich in dem Satz vor: "Der Rup hat gesagt er habe einen Riesen gesehen?" Kann es vielleicht bayerisches Dialekt sein, oder ist "Rup" bloss jemanden?

Danke,
M


----------



## sokol

In diesem Kontext kann "Rup" nur ein Name sein; Artikel + Name ist regional sehr üblich.

"Rup" ist in diesem Fall höchstwahrscheinlich die Kurzform von "Rup(p)ert". Es handelt sich übrigens keinesfalls um Dialekt; zum Gebrauch von Artikel + Vorname kannst du ja die Diskussion oben nachlesen.


----------



## lamariana

Danke dir.
Da diese Figur "Rup" nie erscheint und die Leute tatsächlich Dialekt gebrauchen, habe ich gedacht, es könnte etwas anderes sein.*


----------



## sokol

Dass es sich nicht um bayrischen Dialekt handelt (auch nicht um ins Hochdeutsche übertragenen bayrischen Dialekt) erkennt man übrigens am Konjunktiv I: bayrische Dialektsprecher würden keinesfalls "habe" sagen - korrekt wäre in diesem Dialekt "hättat"/"hätt" oder ähnlich - oder aber, im Indikativ, "hot" (Bayern würden "hat" schreiben aber mit dumpfem "a"/offenem "o" aussprechen).


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hallo,

schon seltsam, dass die Person namentlich sonst nicht auftaucht. 

Deshalb kam mir die Idee, dass - falls du den Satz gehört und nicht gelesen hast - etwas anderes, nämlich "Bub" (bairisch für Junge) statt "Rup" gemeint sein könnte. So wäre es auch inhaltlich schlüssig:

"Der Bub hat gesagt, er hätte einen Riesen gesehn."


----------



## sokol

Das stimmt, "Bub" würde besser passen.


----------



## wonderlicious

Hello all,

I've noticed that some Germans seem to put a definite article in front of people's names quite a lot. Obviously, it's done in English somewhat to enforce points (for example, *the Paul Jenkins*, to imply that it's the person called Paul Jenkins that people are looking for). Is this being done in German as well? Because it seems to me to be used a lot more than it would in English...


----------



## Frank78

I´ll try to give a rather short answer. Basically it´s common in the south of German and Austria, too I think. While it´s considered rather unfriendly in the north to use an article with a name. So the north has a similar usage as in English.


----------



## sokol

Basically, in some regions to use article with names is what you do normally in spoken language - it isn't marked like it is in English but it would be even strange not to use the article (this is so especially - but not only - in the south, and in Austria article + name is extremely common, but learners of German have to be careful with this use even in Austria, as explained above).


----------



## Hutschi

Sigianga said:


> Normalerweise - besonders, wenn man sich auf eine bestimmte Person bezieht -, werden Vornamen nie mit dem unbestimmten Artikel verwendet.
> ...


 
Ich dachte erst auch so. Aber ich kenne zwei Ausnahmen:

1. Wenn man sich auf eine unbestimmte Person bezieht:
Namen verändern sich. Der Name Bernd ist heute selten. Ein Bernd ist wahrscheinlich etwa 40 bis 60 Jahre alt. 
Eine Stasi oder eine Resi ist wahrscheinlich schon um die Achzig.
Ein Kevin ist etwa zehn.
(Die Namen sind Beispiele und es ist nicht sehr exakt.)

2. Wenn man ein kleines Kind anspricht:
Ein Klaus macht so was nicht.
Wen haben wir denn hier? Ist das nicht eine kleine Marie?


----------



## PoisonedQuill

Hi everyone! I'm just starting to learn German, so you're going to see me a lot in these forums 
Newbie question: I've just come across the following sentence:

_Ich bin die Lea._

where "Lea" is the name of the girl that's introducing herself. My question is: what's that "die" doing there, in terms of meaning? Also, how informal is this sentence?

Thank you!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,
in the south of the German speaking area (more or less half of the whole area, at least in terms of the number of native speakers) it is very normal in spoken language to use the article with the first names.


----------



## PoisonedQuill

Thank you, Sigianga!
All clear now.


----------



## fisherofsouls

I have a vague memory (from 25+ years ago) of my German friends saying things like:

"...wir haben den Jörg gesehen..."
"...ich fahre nach Berlin mir der Sonja..."

I can't find any trace of a correct grammatical construction using the definite article + a person's name and I wonder if either (a) this was just youthful in-group slang on their part - we were all in our early twenties - or (b) I've just misremembered.

I'd be grateful for thoughts from a Muttersprachler !


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt übrigens einen Unterschied zwischen dem "einfachen" bestimmten Artikel und einer Verwendung als Demonstrativ-Artikel (Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es richtig bezeichnet wird).

Der Otto schreibt einen Satz. = Hutschi schreibt einen Satz. (Artikel unbetont. Das klingt für mich mit Artikel freundlicher, das Prinzip wurde oben diskutiert.)
*Der* Otto, der hier sitzt, schreibt einen Satz, nicht der andere. "Der" ist in diesem Fall betont. 

Eine spezielle Verwendung besteht im Ausdruck von Erstaunen, dass ein ganz bestimmter berühmter Namensträger da ist, ebenfalls mit betontem Artikel: Ist das dort nicht *der* Otto?

Ich glaubne, dass in diesen Fällen die Regel, keinen Artikel zu verwenden, nicht zutrifft, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## petitchampignon

Hello,

In a formal essay, should I refer to a character in a film as "Charlotte" or "die Charlotte"?  For example: "Er kennt alle die anderen Figuren, ausser Charlotte" or "Er kennt alle die anderen Figuren, ausser der Charlotte?".  I'm not sure whether there is a rule for when to put an article before a name, or if doing so is just informal.  Danke schön!


----------



## Frank78

Using names with articles is a dialectical thing so I would avoid it in written form, especially in an essay.



petitchampignon said:


> "Er kennt alle die anderen Figuren (see below), ausser Charlotte"



He knows all *other *characters but Charlotte???

I think you mean: "He knows all characters but Charlotte".

For fictional characters you can use "Rolle/Person/Charakter" in German.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

There is no rule for using an article with a name. It's more common in the south of Germany to do so, but it's also no difference in the sense or meaning.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, the general rule is that names usually are used without article.
So your first example is correct.

Exceptions are:
In the south the article often is used.
Note that it is considered as rude in the north.

So I would avoid the article in general, but if it is for a newspaper in the south, for example, you can use it. There it does not sound rude but warm.


----------



## Frank78

Cpt.Eureka said:


> There is no rule for using an article with a name. It's more common in the south of Germany to do so, but it's also no difference in the sense or meaning.



Kommt Dir das mit den "anderen" komisch vor oder geht's nur mir so?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Frank78 said:


> Kommt Dir das mit den "anderen" komisch vor oder geht's nur mir so?



Ja, mir auch, vor allem durch die Reihenfolge. Umgekehrt ginge es:

"Die Charlotte ist ihm unbekannt, all die anderen Figuren kennt er."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke nicht, dass "all(e) die anderen" falsch ist.
"All" bzw. "alle" hebt es besonders hervor, dass er die anderen kennt. 
_"Er kennt all die anderen Figuren, außer Charlotte."_

"All die andern" enthält eine Vorwärtsreferenz. Es sagt: "Warte ein wenig, gleich sage ich dir, mit wem ich es vergleiche. Ich vergleiche es mit Charlotte."
 Es hebt hervor, dass er alle kennt mit einer Ausnahme.

_"Charlotte ist ihm unbekannt, all die anderen Figuren kennt er."_
Das hebt dagegen hervor, dass er Charlotte nicht kennt.

Die Grundbedeutung ist gleich.

"Die" does not follow the rule to avoid it, because it is not related to a special person. But you can say with weaker emphasizing that they are many "alle anderen Figuren".

---

"Alle die anderen" ist korrekt, wird aber seltener verwendet, als die Form mit dem "flüchtigen e": "all die anderen"


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass "all(e) die anderen" falsch ist.
> "All" bzw. "alle" hebt es besonders hervor, dass er die anderen kennt.
> _"Er kennt all die anderen Figuren, außer Charlotte."_
> 
> "All die andern" enthält eine Vorwärtsreferenz. Es sagt: "Warte ein wenig, gleich sage ich dir, mit wem ich es vergleiche. Ich vergleiche es mit Charlotte."
> Es hebt hervor, dass er alle kennt mit einer Ausnahme.
> 
> _"Charlotte ist ihm unbekannt, all die anderen Figuren kennt er."_
> Das hebt dagegen hervor, dass er Charlotte nicht kennt.
> 
> Die Grundbedeutung ist gleich.
> 
> "Die" does not follow the rule to avoid it, because it is not related to a special person. But you can say with weaker emphasizing that they are many "alle anderen Figuren".
> 
> ---
> 
> "Alle die anderen" ist korrekt, wird aber seltener verwendet, als die Form mit dem "flüchtigen e": "all die anderen"



Ja, stimmt.

Ich find's trotzdem komisch.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if in at least conversation or writing if it is acceptable in the German language to use a definite article with a person's name. 

Example:

Hast du Hans gesehen?

or

Hast du den Hans gesehen?

Particularly it gets confusing for me when a proper name is a dative or genitive:

Er gibt Sophie das Geschenk. 

why not

Er gibt der Sophie das Geschenk. 

and especially genitive constructs with females:

Es ist das Buch der Sophie. 

I've always wondered about this but I just came from watching das Weiße Band and the characters in it consistently use definite articles with names.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Basically: It's quite usually (but not necessary) in Southern Germany, nealry offensive in the North.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi,

I can only chime in that, here in southern Germany, the use of definite articles with proper names in colloquial speech is rampant.

However, I think it worthwhile distinguishing the use of such articles in the genitive case. In fact, I'll go out on a limb here and claim that to say "...das Buch der Sophie..." is NOT in any way substandard or slang.

Let me also point out that here, too, the Dative is displacing the Genitive, to whit: "...dem Vater das Auto...", "...dem Michael das Buch..." can also be heard - but this is definitely substandard.

Best,


----------



## Hutschi

HON_Redakteur said:


> Let me also point out that here, too, the Dative is displacing the Genitive, to whit: "...dem Vater das Auto...", "...dem Michael das Buch..." can also be heard - but this is definitely substandard.
> 
> Best,


 
I'm in doubt. 

In_ "Ich gebe dem Michael das Buch"/"Ich gebe dem Michael sein Buch"_ - "dem Michael" is dativ and "das Buch/sein Buch" is accusative. It is definitely standard.

But:
I think you mean coll. 
"Ich habe dem Michael *sein* Buch." which is substandard, but (very) old - thousand years, widespread and living, as well in the north as in the south. It lives in daily speach as well as in some folk songs. It is considered as wrong and bad German by the teachers.

A similar form existed in English:
_I have Michael his book._ obsolete for _I have Michael's book._


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi said:


> I'm in doubt.
> 
> In_ "Ich gebe dem Michael das Buch"/"Ich gebe dem Michael sein Buch"_ - "dem Michael" is dativ and "das Buch/sein Buch" is accusative. It is definitely standard.


I disagree for my region - a Northern German speaker would not use a definite article here. 
-> "Ich gebe Michael das/sein Buch."


----------



## Frank78

Lykurg said:


> I disagree for my region - a Northern German speaker would not use a definite article here.
> -> "Ich gebe Michael das/sein Buch."



Of course but HON said it's an example of the dative replacing the genitive. Hutschi is right when saying this is not the case here.


----------



## Lykurg

I changed my reply, so its original reason has become unclear - but I disagree with Hutschi on the usual standard/nonstandard/substandard issue.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

So can I then start using the articles with people's names in speech and writing?


----------



## Hutschi

Lykurg said:


> I changed my reply, so its original reason has become unclear - but I disagree with Hutschi on the usual standard/nonstandard/substandard issue.



So you would say "Ich habe dem Michael *sein *Buch" is standard?

and "Ich gebe dem Michael *das* Buch" is not standard?

This must be a misunderstanding.

I wrote: "..., "dem Michael" is dativ and "das Buch/sein Buch" is accusative. It is  definitely standard."

"It" cannot refer to 
_In "Ich gebe dem Michael das Buch"/"Ich gebe dem Michael sein Buch"_ 
- because of "In" and the large distance. 

The binding is on the short distance to_ 
"dem Michael" is dativ and "das Buch/sein Buch" is accusative. It is   definitely standard."
_ 
I mean "sein Buch" and "das Buch" is standard here, isn''t it? The north-south issues  for "dem" were solved in the other answers, so I did not repeat this.

To make it clear:
Neither "Ich habe dem Michael sein Buch." nor "Ich habe Michael sein Buch" are standard, neither in the north nor in the south.

"Ich gebe Michael sein Buch." is standard in the north and in the formal language in the south.
"Ich gebe dem Michael sein Buch." is standard in the south.
In these sentences *no *genitive is used.


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi said:
			
		

> So you would say "Ich habe dem Michael *sein *Buch" is standard?
> 
> and "Ich gebe dem Michael *das* Buch" is not standard? :check:


In no way! I rejected the usage of the definite article with a name, I did not mean "Buch". You called a sentence "standard" which in my region is substandard. 





> To make it clear:
> Neither "Ich habe dem Michael sein Buch." nor "Ich habe Michael sein Buch" are standard, neither in the north nor in the south.
> 
> "Ich gebe Michael sein Buch." is standard in the north and in the formal language in the south.
> "Ich gebe dem Michael sein Buch." is standard in the south.
> In these sentences *no *genitive is used.


I agree, that is exactly my point.



			
				Meyer Wolfsheim said:
			
		

> So can I then start using the articles with people's names in speech and writing?


In my opinion you shouldn't, unless you wish to imitate southern (informal) style.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Well, I certainly don't change my Americanisms if I'm going to the UK, so I don't think a southern german would suddenly start speaking a northern variant if he went north?  

My point is am I not free to decide the style of speech which I would like to imitate as long as I am consistent in that respect?  Do Southern Germans stop using the article when writing essays/taking tests?  I just can't get over how much esthetically pleasing that use of the articles is.


----------



## Frank78

Why should you immitate the style when writing an essay in your own words about it? If you interpret a poem you don't write in rhymes as well.


----------



## Lykurg

Meyer Wolfsheim said:
			
		

> My point is am I not free to decide the style of speech which I would  like to imitate as long as I am consistent in that respect?  Do Southern  Germans stop using the article when writing essays/taking tests?  I  just can't get over how much esthetically pleasing that use of the  articles is.





Cpt.Eureka said:


> Basically: It's quite usually (but not necessary) in Southern Germany, nealry offensive in the North.





Hutschi said:


> Hi, the general rule is that names usually are  used without article. [...]
> In the south the article often is used.
> Note that it is considered as rude in the north.
> 
> So I would avoid the article in general, but if it is for a newspaper in  the south, for example, you can use it. There it does not sound rude  but warm.


A Southerner who uses it here will easily be distinguished by that, and it will be fine (though in a test he would probably omit it). So, consistency is most important. If I'd meet a non-native who used it, I would correct him if I wasn't under the impression that he generally spoke in Southern dialect.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Frank78 said:


> Why should you immitate the style when writing an essay in your own words about it? If you interpret a poem you don't write in rhymes as well.


 

Ah, but it's nothing about imitating the style.  I just find the use of the definite articles with proper names very pleasing, that's the only reason I am interested in using them as such.  I know language doesn't usually work that way.


----------



## Frank78

Meyer Wolfsheim said:


> Ah, but it's nothing about imitating the style.  I just find the use of the definite articles with proper names very pleasing, that's the only reason I am interested in using them as such.  I know language doesn't usually work that way.



Ok, but using articles is unpleasant to readers from northern and central Germany while omiting the article does not "offend" southern readers.

Even in a higher register you won't read "Der Helmut Kohl feiert seinen 80. Geburtstag" in a southern newspaper.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Is there a reason why it is unpleasant? Or simply because it's out of dialect/sounds archaic? 

But, tell me how would you know which is the dative/accusative without using the articles?

Ich gebe Sophie Frank. 

Sophie gebe ich Frank. 

Frank gebe ich Sophie. 

Ich gebe Frank Sophie. 

Article usage removes that ambiguity:

Ich gebe der Sophie den Frank. 

Der Sophie gebe ich den Frank. 

Ich gebe die Sophie dem Frank. 

Ich gebe dem Frank die Sophie. 

etc. 

I know it sounds ridiculous, but if we would like to be flexible in word order, the articles seem to me the only thing which can allow that without confusion.

Another question related to this comes to mind, are names inflected for dative plural, in case we have multiple people of the same name?

Mit den Sophien der Welt...

Ich will ein Geschenk allen Sophien der Welt geben.


----------



## Sidjanga

Lykurg said:


> If I'd meet a non-native who used it, I would correct him if I wasn't under the impression that he generally spoke in Southern dialect.


The use of the definite article with first names is *not* dialect but standard also in the spoken (standard) language of approximately the southern half of Germany, i.e. it's indiscriminately used by basically anyone in the respective areas (speakers of dialect and speakers of standard language only alike).
If you don't use the article with first names there, people immediately know you're "from the North" or that you've at least lived there for quite some time.
Also, as - among other things - the previous contributions suggest, there are probably even more native speakers of German who find it completely normal to use the article with first names in everyday spoken language (dialect or _Hochdeutsch_) than those who don't.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Ok, but using articles is unpleasant to readers from northern and central Germany while omiting the article does not "offend" southern readers.


 
I do not understand what is "central Germany" in your context.
I thought we used "north" and "south" as approximation.
Because we have basically two areas, we have no centr for this. 
For example, Haselbach, Steinach, and Sonneberg are in the central part of Germany but regarding to the article they use the southern patterns - in the south of the isogloss of the usages. May be there is an area with both usages in the centre.

As Sidjanga mentioned, the usage is part of the regional standard language, and of course, additionally of the local dialect. 

I'm wondering why the article is omitted in the north. Is it because there were low German (niederdeutsche) dialects before?


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> I do not understand what is "central Germany" in your context.
> I thought we used "north" and "south" as approximation.
> Because we have basically two areas, we have no centr for this.
> For example, Haselbach, Steinach, and Sonneberg are in the central part of Germany but regarding to the article they use the southern patterns.
> 
> As Sidjanga mentioned, the usage is part of the regional standard language.
> 
> I'm wondering why the article is omitted in the north. Is it because there were low German (niederdeutsche) dialects before?



The question is where to draw the border of north and south. 
Is it used in Dresden?
In the Halle-Leipzig-Magdeburg area it's hardly used at all.

I know it's used in Hesse (at least in dialect) but what about Northrhine-Westphalia?


----------



## Hutschi

In Dresden it is used sometimes and sometimes not. But I am not sure whether this is real standard here, because me and my family came from Thuringia - where it is used - at least in some parts. So it may be that I heard it mostly from them.
I often used it myself, especially to express warmness and familiar connections.

PS:
I just heard it in the local radio: "Ich bin die Rita", "Ich bin der Opa Unger". So there is a strong evidence that it is used in Saxony - at least in spoken language. In this case it includes self reference so it has in no way negative connotation.


----------



## vandad

*Moderator note: *Thread merged with existing one.

I can't make out what the difference between "Ich bin Inngrid" and "Ich bin die Ingrid" is.Could you please explain it to me?


----------



## Robocop

Ich bin Ingrid. Ich bin die Ingrid.
Both mean the same (my name is Ingrid) and both are correct in my opinion. I would prefer "ich bin die Ingrid", though.


----------



## Hutschi

Me too, but it depends on the region - and in some cases on the context, see the combined discussion above.


----------



## Mori.cze

Guten Tag, liebe Forummitglieder,

ich bin ein Phänomen begegnet, dessen Sinn ich nicht verstehe, und zwar Benutzung eines Artikels mit Namen der Personen, wie z. B.:

_Ich habe mit *dem* Hans gesprochen, und wir plannen *den* Urs zu besuchen_.

Das finde ich ganz verwirrend (und komisch), zweifellos weil ich von Englisch (die meine erste Fremdsprache ist) beeinflusst bin. Ist es auf Deutsch normal ein Artikel mit einem Namen zu benutzen, oder ist es vielleicht nur eine Schweizerische Spezialität? Klingt es Ihnen ganz normal, informal oder noch irgendwie anders?

Danke im Voraus für die Erklärungen!

(und entschuldigen Sie bitte meine Fehler)


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Mori,

es ist eine regionale Form. Normalerweise wird sie nur im südlichen Sprachbereich verwendet. Dort drückt sie Wärme und Zugehörigkeit aus.

Im Norden dagegen wird sie als beleidigend empfunden. Dazu gibt es ein Sprichwort: _Der  steht im Stall und die steht daneben._ (Ochse und Kuh) Damit (mit dieser Eselsbrücke) wird man "bombardiert", wenn man nördlich der Sprachgrenze für diese Form Namen mit Artikeln versieht.

Die Form ist relativ weit verbreitet.

Weil ich aus dem Thüringer Wald stamme, also eher aus dem Süden, ist sie mir geläufig, sie hat aber in nördlicheren Bereichen zu Konflikten geführt.

Sie gehört eher zur Umgangssprache.
In standardsprachlichen Dokumenten würde ich die Form vermeiden.
Außer hier:
Viele Grüße vom Hutschi

(Damit erzeuge ich sofort Widerspruch aus dem Norden.)


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Mein altes Deutsch-Grammatikbuch sagt (ich übersetze aus dem Italienischen):
'' Mit Personen-Eigennamen wird in der Regel kein Artikel benutzt.  Formen wie 'der Fritz, die Paula' gelten als umgangssprachlich oder gar als Dialekt ''.

Mit Hutschi gekreuzt.


----------



## Mori.cze

Danke schön! 
(Mein Grammatikbuch sagt leider nichts dazu; es ist sogar fast wie ich es verstanden habe )


----------



## berndf

Der Beispielsatz stammt aus der Schweiz. Es sollte vielleicht hinzugefügt werden, das in Schweizerdeutsch der Artikel mit Eigennamen nicht nur üblich, sondern sogar zwingend ist.
_De Barack Obama chunt uf Bärn_ (=_Barack Obama kommt nach Bern_) würde sich ohne Artikel regelrecht falsch anhören.


----------



## Mori.cze

Das Problem mit den Schweizer liegt darin, dass, wenn sie „Hochdeutsch“ sprechen, es ist immer noch nicht ganz korrekte Sprache (je nach Person es kann fast korrekt oder fast unverstehbar sein), und sie oft wissen nicht, welche Redewendungen aus Hochdeutsch und welche aus Schweizerdeutsch stammen.
(Vestehen Sie mir bitte nicht falsch: Sie sind tolle leute, nur -- meistens -- nicht die Richtige, wenn man eine Frage zu Hochdeutsch hat.)


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Mori,
Hochdeutsch ist ein Wort mit mehreren Bedeutungen. Oft wird es mit dem in Deutschland üblichen Standarddeutsch gleichgesetzt. Aber es gibt auch ein Schweizer und ein Österreicher Standarddeutsch, und das ist nicht falsch.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standarddeutsch


> *Standarddeutsch* (auch *Hochdeutsch* oder *Schriftdeutsch*) bezeichnet die in Wortschatz, Aussprache, Grammatik und Orthographiekodifizierten Sprachvarietäten der deutschen Sprache.



Betrachten wir die andere (linguistische) Definition:




> Hochdeutsche Dialekte, die Mundarten im mittel- und oberdeutschen Raum



Hier sehen wir, dass auch Dialekte hochdeutsche Mundarten sind.

Im Falle der Artikel bei Namen können wir nur die regionale Verwendung beschreiben.
Und die ist selbst in der BRD verschieden.

Also nicht verzagen.

Viele Grüße von Bernd (Hutschi)


----------



## berndf

Mori.cze said:


> Das Problem mit den Schweizer liegt darin, dass, wenn sie „Hochdeutsch“ sprechen, es ist immer noch nicht ganz korrekte Sprache (je nach Person es kann fast korrekt oder fast unverstehbar sein), und sie oft wissen nicht, welche Redewendungen aus Hochdeutsch und welche aus Schweizerdeutsch stammen.
> (Vestehen Sie mir bitte nicht falsch: Sie sind tolle leute, nur -- meistens -- nicht die Richtige, wenn man eine Frage zu Hochdeutsch hat.)


Das ist kein "Problem". Schweizer Standarddeutsch ist deutlich anders als Schweizerdeutsch aber natürlich nicht identisch mit deutschem oder mit österreichischen Standarddeutsch. Es ist natürlich richtig, dass viele Deutschschweizer im Standarddeutschen "Fehler" machen, weil es eben nur ihre zweite Sprache ist. Nur dies hier ist kein Beispiel davon. Die Verwendung des Artikels mit Eigennamen ist zumindest in umgangssprachlichen Registern auch im Standarddeutschen akzeptabel. Dies gilt für die Schweiz, Österreich und weite Teile Deutschlands. In Deutschland wird es inzwischen auch in weiten Teilen des Nordens umgangssprachlich nicht mehr als falsch empfunden.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... In Deutschland wird es inzwischen auch in weiten Teilen des Nordens umgangssprachlich nicht mehr als falsch empfunden.



Das freut mich.


----------



## Mori.cze

Hutschi: Danke, das war mir gar nicht bewusst! Hier in der Schweiz spricht man (soweit ich weiss) einfach Hochdeutsch oder Dialekt.
berndf: Ok, „Problem“, nicht Problem... man einfach kriegt oft keine klare Antwort auf die Fragen wie „ist dieses Wort ‚Deutsch‘ oder ‚Schweizerisch?‘“


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In Deutschland wird es inzwischen auch in weiten Teilen des Nordens umgangssprachlich nicht mehr als falsch empfunden.


Nicht falsch, aber stark abwertend.

"Ist die Meier schon da?" klingt sehr abwertend und negativ. Fast schon beleidigend, wenn sie das zufällig hören würde... So spricht man nicht über andere Menschen, es sei denn, man möchte absichtlich respektlos sein.

Neutral wäre "Ist Frau Meier schon da?".

Es ist richtig, dass dies im süddeutschen Sprachraum aufgrund dialektaler Einflüsse anders wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## berndf

Mori.cze said:


> berndf: Ok, „Problem“, nicht Problem... man einfach kriegt oft keine klare Antwort auf die Fragen wie „ist dieses Wort ‚Deutsch‘ oder ‚Schweizerisch?‘“


Das ist nur unklar, wenn einem die Dreiteilung (A) _Schweizerdeutsch_, (B) _Gemeindeutsch mit Helvetismen_ und (C) _Gemeindeutsch _(das man in D, A und CH versteht) nicht klar ist und mal alles in zwei Kategorien _Dialekt - Hochsprache_ pressen will. Beispiel:
(A) Er zügelt uf Züri.
(B) Er zügelt nach Zürich.
(C) Er zieht nach Zürich um.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Ist die Meier schon da?" klingt sehr abwertend und negativ.


Das ist richtig. Ich dachte hier mehr Artikel+Vorname, wie in den Beispielen. Das klingt zwar für viele Norddeutsche immer noch merkwürdig, aber die Dämme sind m.E. gebrochen; als "falsche" wird es nicht mehr angesehen und auch nicht als abwertend. Das letzte Mal, dass ich gehört habe, dass ein Norddeutscher sich über Artikel+Vorname beschwert hat, war in den frühen 80ern.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das letzte Mal, dass ich gehört habe, dass ein Norddeutscher sich über Artikel+Vorname beschwert hat, war in den frühen 80ern.


Wir haben uns halt noch nicht getroffen... ;-) ...mich stört es massiv. Ich akzeptiere das nur, wenn die Sprachfärbung so dialektal ist, dass ich leicht heraushöre, dass der Sprecher es entsprechend gewohnt ist und nicht so meint.

Ich finde es auch keine schöne Tendenz. Personen sind eben keine Sache, keine Objekte. Sie brauchen keinen Artikel. Ich finde es schade, dass diese Unterscheidung verlorenzugehen scheint. Personen rechtfertigen eine sprachliche Sonderbehandlung.


----------



## Mori.cze

(Für mich die praktische Frage zu stellen ist: „Kann ich dies auch ausser der Schweiz benutzen? Z. B. in München, wenn ich dadurch nach Tschechien fahre?“ Meine Erfahrung nach ist die Antwort dazu leider viel zu oft „Nicht sicher.“ Vielleich habe ich aber einfach nie die richtigen Schweizer gefragt )


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nicht falsch, aber stark abwertend.
> 
> "Ist die Meier schon da?" klingt sehr abwertend und negativ. Fast schon beleidigend, wenn sie das zufällig hören würde... So spricht man nicht über andere Menschen, es sei denn, man möchte absichtlich respektlos sein.
> 
> Neutral wäre "Ist Frau Meier schon da?".
> 
> Es ist richtig, dass dies im süddeutschen Sprachraum aufgrund dialektaler Einflüsse anders wahrgenommen wird.



Ich denke, es ist vor allem abwertend, weil hier "Frau" weggelassen wurde.
Neutral klingt für mich "Ist die Frau Meier schon da?"
Im Norden wird es vielleicht immer noch abwertend sein, aber sicher nicht so stark.

Abwertend würde auch klingen: "Ist Meier noch da?"


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Neutral klingt für mich "Ist die Frau Meier schon da?"
> Im Norden wird es vielleicht immer noch abwertend sein, aber sicher nicht so stark.


Das ist richtig -- nicht mehr so stark, aber immer noch unschön.



> Abwertend würde auch klingen: "Ist Meier noch da?"


Nein, das klingt eigentlich nicht abwertend, sondern eher salopp. Solche Ausdrucksweise ist durchaus sehr üblich und nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wir haben uns halt noch nicht getroffen.




Ick bün ok ut Hamborch. Aber meine norddeutschen Reflexe sind mir teilweise abhanden gekommen, darum muss ich mich darauf verlassen, was ich von Verwandten und Bekannten höre. Mich stört es inzwischen nicht mehr. Ich bringe inzwischen sogar anstandslos einen Doppelperfekt (_ich bin nach Hause gegangen gewesen_) zustande und wenn man mich bittet "das Teller, das am Tisch steht", dann suche ich nicht mehr den Boden um dem Tisch herum (an dem Tisch) ab, sondern schaue auf dem Tisch nach.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das klingt eigentlich nicht abwertend, sondern eher salopp. Solche Ausdrucksweise ist durchaus sehr üblich und nicht böse gemeint.


Auf der salopp bis abwertend-Skala ist aber zwischen "Ist der Meier noch da?" oder "Ist der Meier noch da?" kaum ein belastbarer Unterschied. Nachnamen mit Artikel haben je nach Kontext ganz verschiedene Konnotationen, "die göttliche Garbo", "Was hat denn der Meyer da angestellt?", "der alte und der junge Schmidt", ... Ich würde dass nicht über einen Kamm scheren wollen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich bringe inzwischen sogar anstandslos einen Doppelperfekt


Für den gibt es ja sogar in Hamburg schon die eine oder andere umgangssprachliche Verwendung... die Welle schwappt offensichtlich rüber.



> das Teller, das am Tisch steht


DAS Teller?! Hm. Da sag ich mal nichts zu und "am Tisch" ist wirklich originell...



> Auf der salopp bis abwertend-Skala ist aber zwischen "Ist der Meier noch da?" oder "Ist Meier noch da?" kaum ein belastbarer Unterschied.


Oh doch, und zwar ein riesiger! Wenn der Chef "Meier" heißt, dann kann man problemlos salopp fragen "Ich brauch noch 'ne Unterschrift, ist Meier noch da?". Dagegen wäre "der Meier" respektlos und abfällig.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Oh doch, und zwar ein riesiger! Wenn der Chef "Meier" heißt, dann kann man problemlos salopp fragen "Ich brauch noch 'ne Unterschrift, ist Meier noch da?". Dagegen wäre "der Meier" respektlos und abfällig.


Da werden wir uns nicht einig.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde beides nicht sagen.
Entweder Nachnamen mit "Herr" bzw. "Frau" oder Vorname (Es gab unterschiedliche betriebsinterne Anreden.)

Beim Vornamen würde ich zwischen der Form mit "der" bzw. "die" und ohne "der" bzw. "die" schwanken.

Familiennamen ohne Artikel und "Herr" oder "Frau" gibt es im künstlerischen Bereich häufig, aber auch vor Gericht in Gerichtsreportagen (nicht in der direkten Anrede).

Artikel + Vornamen klingt für mich freundlicher und wärmer, dagegen Vornamen ohne Artikel formaler und kälter (das alles gilt natürlich nicht in Anreden.)


----------



## berndf

Mori.cze said:


> Für mich die praktische Frage zu stellen ist: „Kann ich dies auch ausser der Schweiz benutzen? Z. B. in München, wenn ich dadurch nach Tschechien fahre?“ Meine Erfahrung nach ist die Antwort dazu leider viel zu oft „Nicht sicher.“ Vielleich habe ich aber einfach nie die richtigen Schweizer gefragt


In diesem Punkt unterscheiden sich Bayern und die Schweiz nicht. Nur solltest Du _umziehen _und nicht _zügeln_, _parken _und nicht _parkieren_, _Bahnsteig _und nicht _Perron_ sagen. Und wenn Du das Haus verlassen willst sage um Himmels Willen nicht, dass Du _austreten _willst, das würde falsch verstanden werden. Lustig sind auch schweizerdeutsche Ausdrücke, die ins deutsche Deutsch übergegangen sind. Da machen die Deutschen herrliche Fehler, so essen sie zum Frühstück _Müsli _anstatt _Müesli_. Ein _Müsli _ist nämlich eine _kleine Maus_ und wohl nur für Katzen ein Nahrungsmittel.


----------



## Mori.cze

_...Grillen_ und nicht _grillieren_, _Fahrrad_ und nicht _Velo_... Ab und zu finde ich es frustrierend, dass ich Deutsch mit so viel Regionalismen lerne... und ab und zu bin ich dankbar, dass ich mich ganz gut ohne _scharfes S _und ohne Präteritum umgehen kann


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Da machen die Deutschen herrliche Fehler, so essen sie zum Frühstück _Müsli _anstatt _Müesli_.


Müsli ist standardsprachlich/hochdeutsch korrekt. Siehe Duden. So ist das eben mit Lehnwörtern, sie werden adoptiert und leicht verändert, der eigenen Sprache angepasst. Fehler ist der falsche Ausdruck.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> So ist das eben mit Lehnwörtern, sie werden adoptiert und leicht verändert


Das ist in der Tat so mit Lehnwörtern so und daraus ergeben sich aus "Fehlern" bei der Übernahme bisweilen herrliche Stilblüten, die sich dann verselbständigen. Hier ist es eindeutig, dass der Laut_ üe_, den es in den meisten anderen deutschen Dialekten (inkl. des Standarddeutschen) nicht mehr gibt und der als langes <ü> transkribiert wurde. Es fällt mir sehr schwer, das Lachen zu unterdrücken, wenn jemand sagt, wenn esse ein "Müsli".

Du hast schon recht, dieser ursprüngliche "Fehler" ist in Deutschland und Österreich in den Standard übergegangen. In der Schweiz aber nicht. Dort wäre die Schreibung _Müsli_ "unpassend" (um das Wort "falsch" zu vermeiden), unabhängig davon, ob Dialekt oder Schriftsprache. Was der Duden übrigens auch richtig, wenn auch nur indirekt, beschreibt. Bei dem Eintrag _Müesli_ steht unter "Gebrauch" "schweizerisch" und unter dem Eintrag _Müsli_ steht ein Verweis auf _Müesli._


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke in der Zwischenzeit, dass sowohl Artikel +Name, als auch Name ohne Artikel standardsprachlich korrekt sind. Die Verwendung ist aber regional unterschiedlich.
In vielen Fällen macht der Artikel erst klar, ob der Namen männlich oder weiblich ist.
In Kindergärten wird oft Name mit Artikel verwendet, weil das klarer ist. Siehe auch Zwiebelfisch: Wenn der Timo mit der Leonie - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

Die Kim, der Sascha.
Der Kim, die Sascha.



Auch Volkslieder verwenden die Form.
Wenn der Toni mit der Vroni ...
Ohne jeden pejorativen Unterton.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke in der Zwischenzeit, dass sowohl Artikel +Name, als auch Name ohne Artikel standardsprachlich korrekt sind.


Ich halte nur Namen ohne Artikel für standardsprachlich, egal was Zwiebelfisch dazu meint. Die reale, regionale Verwendung re-definiert nicht den Standard.

Als Indikator würde ich sehen, dass ich noch nie bewusst in den Nachrichten vor Namen den Artikel gehört habe -- und ich denke, das wäre mir krass aufgefallen. 

_Merkel empfängt morgen schon wieder den Tsipras. _-- das würde abwertend klingen, oder?!



> Die Verwendung ist aber regional unterschiedlich.


Ja, umgangssprachlich (und nur so!) ist im süddeutschen Sprachraum nicht unüblich, Artikel vor Vornamen zu setzen.



> In vielen Fällen macht der Artikel erst klar, ob der Namen männlich oder weiblich ist.


Das ist meines Erachtens Quatsch. Es gibt nur einige wenige Namen, bei denen überhaupt Zweifel bestehen.



> In Kindergärten wird oft Name mit Artikel verwendet, weil das klarer ist.


Die Info hast du aus dem Zwiebelfisch-Artikel, oder? Ich habe das noch nicht gehört und würde mich dem stark verweigern und auf korrekte Grammatik und Abwesenheit von beleidigenden Konstrukten pochen.

Ich glaube, hier wollte Sick einfach seine Meinung propagieren und hat nicht ganz fair berichtet.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke in der Zwischenzeit, dass sowohl Artikel +Name, als auch Name ohne Artikel standardsprachlich korrekt sind. Die Verwendung ist aber regional unterschiedlich.
> In vielen Fällen macht der Artikel erst klar, ob der Namen männlich oder weiblich ist.
> In Kindergärten wird oft Name mit Artikel verwendet, weil das klarer ist.
> Auch Volkslieder verwenden die Form.
> Wenn der Toni mit der Vroni ...
> Ohne jeden pejorativen Unterton.


Ich bin mir dessen nicht sicher. Rein standardsprachlich würde ich immer noch behaupten, dass der Artikel vor dem Namen zumindest fragwürdig ist. Ich würde _der Hans, der Martin, die Vroni _sicherlich sagen (dazu habe ich zu lange im Süden gelebt, um da noch scheu zu haben) aber schreiben? Nee, nie.

Interessant ist auch der Gebrauch in Österreich und in der Schweiz. In österreichischen Dialekten teilweise und in Schweizer Dialekten insbesondere ist die Situation annähernd umgekehrt: dort hört sich der Name ohne Artikel falsch an. Im _Schweizer Fernsehen_ (offizieller Name der öffentlich-rechtlichen deutschsprachigen Kanäle) gibt es eine interessante Diglossie: regionale und nationale Berichterstattung ist in Dialekt und internationale in helvetischem Standarddeutsch. Dabei ist mir schon mehrfach ausgefallen, dass derselbe Spreche, der im nationalen Teil ganz selbstverständlich _D'r Ueli Maurer hät gseit..._ sagt dann aber in den standarddeutschen Hautnachrichten ebenso sebstverständlich_ Ueli Maurer sagte..._ sagt. Selbst in der Schweiz ist trotz des Dialekteinflusses das Bewusstsein, das Artikel+Name standardsprachlich anrüchig ist ungebrochen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, hier wollte Sick einfach seine Meinung propagieren und hat nicht ganz fair berichtet.


Das wäre ja auch nichts neues. Sick ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu sehr präskriptiv unterwegs, um als Referenz zu taugen. Was nicht heißt, dass seine Argumente unvernünftig sind, nur eben als Referenz, was standardsprachlicher Konsens ist und was nicht, dafür ist er Zwiebelfisch keine Referenz. Es geht hier eindeutig um _Meinung _und nicht um _Berichterstattung_. Das ist auch nichts schlimmes, man muss es nur wissen.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden - richtiges und gutes Deutsch sagt, Personennamen werden im Allgemeinen ohne Artikel verwendet. Für mich bedeutet das, dass sie im speziellen mit Artikel verwendet werden.
Umgangssprachlich bedeutet der Artikel eine gewisse Vertrautheit, wenn er verwendet wird.

Weitere Fälle:
Mit Eigenschaftswörtern: der schnelle Hans
Verdeutlichung des Kasus: Dem Hans hat die Anna das Geschenk überreicht.
Der Michael hat die Margitta verpetzt.
Mehrdeutig: Michael hat Margit verpetzt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Personennamen werden im Allgemeinen ohne Artikel verwendet. Für mich bedeutet das, dass sie im speziellen mit Artikel verwendet werden.


Das wiederum bedeutet für mich, dass du (leider wie so oft) die Worte verdrehst und falsch interpretierst. Zu wortwörtlich, ohne Abstraktion.

Sieh doch einfach mal die Kernaussage: 

_Personennamen werden ohne Artikel verwendet. -- Punkt.

...im Allgemeinen..._ bedeutet eben nicht, dass man es auch anders machen darf, sondern deutet allenfalls an, dass es gewisse Ausnahmen gibt und auch die nennt der Duden doch, z.B. vor bekannten Schauspielern: _"Die Knef war wieder großartig!"_ -- eine der ganz wenigen standardsprachlichen Ausnahmen, die sich, warum auch immer, schon lange so etabliert hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _Merkel empfängt morgen schon wieder den Tsipras. _-- das würde abwertend klingen, oder?!


Sicher, bereits durch "Schon wieder" wirkt es abwertend (und genervt), nicht abwertend wäre: Die Bundeskanzlerin, Frau Merkel, empfängt morgen den Ministerpräsidenten, Herrn Tsipras.
Oder
Der Frau Merkel gratulierte heute der Herr Tsipras.
In dieser Form ist es laut Duden auch explizit standardsprachlich.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich gebe es auf. Es wird einfach zu blöde. So nützt das absolut niemandem.

 _Der Frau Merkel gratulierte heute der Herr Tsipras. 
_
Das würde doch wohl niemals in den Nachrichten oder irgendeinem Print-Medium gesagt werden, oder? Na also! Der ganze Satz klingt absolut nicht-idiomatisch und höchst grauslich. Wofür soll das denn bitte ein Beispiel sein? Für die Absurdität deiner Argumentation?

Der Duden sagt ganz eindeutig, dass Namen ohne Artikel stehen -- steigere dich bitte nicht immer so in Ausnahmen hinein, sondern erkenne bitte die REGEL an. Und die ist eindeutig! Ja, es gibt einige Ausnahmen, aber die Regel ist eben anders!

Ich verstehe auch nicht, worum und wofür du kämpfst. Die Verwendung in Nachrichten und Medien ist ganz eindeutig und das MUSS die Empfehlung an Deutschlernende sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du Nachrichten und Medien irgendwie anders wahrnimmst als ich und das dürfte doch immer der beste Anhaltspunkt für Standardsprachlichkeit sein. Berndf hat es in #29 doch super gut und einleuchtend für die Schweiz beschrieben, ein Gebiet, in dem die Artikel sehr üblich sind. Stimmst du ihm denn nicht zu? Lass dir #29 bitte noch mal durch den Kopf gehen.

Beispiele mit Kasus-Verwechslung in Sätzen mit ungewöhnlichem Satzbau sind absolute Ausnahmen und ohnehin kaum idiomatisch und die angebliche Kita-Verwendung ist nur Sicks Artikel entnommen.

Wer im süddeutschen Raum umgangssprachlich solche Artikel-Vornamen-Konstrukte kennenlernt, der wird schon verstehen, wie sie gemeint sind. Und ja, ein Hinweis darauf, dass süddeutsch-regional und dort auch dialektal bestimmte Artikel vor Vornamen üblich sind oder gar positiv vertraut wirken, ist selbstverständlich erlaubt. Das hätte dann aber auch gereicht.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Es kann meiner Meinung nach _beides_ sein: "salopp" (affectionate): "Ach, die Martina" oder Ähnliches.

oder auch (stark) abwertend, besonders dann, wenn man von berühmten Persönlichkeiten den Vornamen benutzt: _Die Angela hofiert (dauernd) den Recep_ klingt despektierlich und abwertend. Aber auch _Die Martina schon wieder!_ oder ähnliche Verwendungen klingen abwertend...


----------



## Hutschi

Verzweifelte Flüchtlinge vor Ungarns Grenze: „Kann die Angela die Tore nicht öffnen?“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Kann die Angela die Tore nicht öffnen ?

Hier haben wir eine saloppe, aber freundliche Form in einer Zeitung.

Ist denn wirklich nur formaler Sprachstil standarddeutsch?
Darf eine standarddeutsche Wendung keine Redundanz enthalten?

PS: Ist der Struwwelpeter standardsprachlich?
"Und der Robert flog geschwind ..."

edit (Quotation more complete)
Und Fontanes Gedicht "Herr von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck im Havelland" Gedicht - Herr von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck im Havelland - von Ribbeck 
"Der von Ribeck auf Ribeck"? (Es enthält dialektale Wendungen, wie "»He is dod nu. Wer giwt uns nu 'ne Beer?«" ist aber selbst standarddeutsch, dachte ich zumindest.)


> So ging es viel Jahre, bis lobesam
> Der von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck zu sterben kam.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Kontext ist eine fremdsprachige Sprecherin: _"„Auch die Angela kann die ungarischen Tore nicht öffnen?“, fragt Mirna Sheh aus Aleppo mit großen Augen."
_
Hutschi, niemand bezweifelt, dass der Artikel in Süddeutschland KEINE pejorative Intention hat. Da sind wir uns einig. Es geht nur darum, wie es sich standardsprachlich verhält.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Kajjo, standardsprachlich kann es pejorative Bedeutung haben. Diese ist regional, im wesentlichen auf das norddeutsche Gebiet beschränkt. Und es kommt sicher auf den Kontext an ...

Standardsprache schließt doch keine pejorative Bedeutung aus ...


----------



## Kajjo

Richtig, Standardsprache schließt grundsätzlich keine pejorative Bedeutung aus.

In diesem Falle regelt der Duden aber klar, dass vor Namen kein Artikel steht. Und wenn, dann eben höchstens, um pejorative Wirkung zu erzielen. Also ist die neutrale Verwendung des Artikels nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Und wenn, dann eben höchstens, um pejorative Wirkung zu erzielen.


Genau das sagt der Duden nicht. (Duden - richtiges und gutes Deutsch)
Er gibt zahlreiche (neutrale) Fälle explizit an, sicher aber nicht alle Fälle.


----------



## WieBitte

Dear all,

In texting someone who doesn't know your phone number but that you have met before, how would one start?

My attempts:
Hallo, [name] hier, wir haben uns schon kennen gelernt...

Hallo, hier schreibt [name], ...

Am I on the right track? Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Frieder

Hallo, ich heiße [Name], wir haben uns in/bei [location/event] kennengelernt.

Your attempts are pretty good, too.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> ich heiße [Name]


 Wouldn't this be a weird thing to say to someone you've already met?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Wouldn't this be a weird thing to say to someone you've already met?


 
Not necessarily, because the recipient does not know your phone number, i.e. doesn't know that it's you.
You should start with your name (in hope that she remembers right away  )
But yes, for the sake of brevity, I'd probably say "Ich *bin* [name]. Wir haben uns gestern in/bei XY getroffen. Hast du Zeit/Lust auf YZ?"
Auch "Hi, [name] hier,. ..." ist gut & hip. Es vermittelt ein Gefühl der Jugendlichkeit...SMS-Kultur pur...


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Not necessarily, because the recipient does not know your phone number, i.e. doesn't know that it's you.
> You should start with your name (in hope that she remembers right away  )


 Yes, of course.  Still, at least in English, "My name is..." would not be used in this context (where you've already met the person).

I'm not questioning the logic of identifying yourself by name in this context; I'm questioning the proposed _way_ of doing so. 

Even if I met somebody at an event and we got each other's numbers but not our names, I would not say "My name is X" in a later text.  I would say "This is X" and then give some information to identify myself. ("We met at..."; "I'm the guy who works as ... and likes to..."; etc.). 

Another example: If I get a new phone number and text a friend from my new phone to give them my new number, I would say "This is X" not "My name is X"!


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Another example: If I get a new phone number and text a friend from my new phone to give them my new number, I would say "This is X" not "My name is X"!


 
Ok, I get your point. And yes, in this case it would be very strange. An even stronger example: You get a new phone number and text your parents and family. If you start with "Ich heiße ..." they'd probably think that there's something seriously wrong with you!


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Auch "Hi, [name] hier,. ..." ist gut & hip. Es vermittelt ein Gefühl der Jugendlichkeit...SMS-Kultur pur...


Dann bin ich zu alt. Das ist an der Grenze zur Unverständlichkeit für mich. So würde ich das niemals schreiben und kaum verstehen.


----------



## elroy

Echt jetzt? "Hi, Elroy hier" würde Dich verwirren? Würde Dich das etwa _irritieren_? 

Ich dachte, das wäre einfach ganz normales umgangssprachliches Deutsch!


----------



## Kruemel

Wie wäre es mit "Hallo, hier ist XYZ, wir haben uns ..." oder "Hallo, ich bins, XYZ, wir haben uns..."


manfy said:


> "Hi, [name] hier,. ..." ist gut & hip


würde ich verstehen, aber nie selbst verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Kruemel said:


> Wie wäre es mit "Hallo, hier ist XYZ, wir haben uns ..." oder "Hallo, ich bins, XYZ, wir haben uns..."


Das wäre für mich idiomatisch.


elroy said:


> "Hi, Elroy hier" würde Dich verwirren?


Am Telefon mit der richtigen Betonung nicht so verwirrend, geschrieben als Kurznachricht in meinen Augen extrem unnatürlich und unüblich. Ich wäre irritiert... ;-)


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich finde ja, dass es, wenn man sich am Telefon bei jemandem meldet, den man schon persönlich kennt, geradezu danach *schreit*, seinen Namen mit dem bestimmten Artikel zu versehen. Ich melde mich dann meist wie folgt:

_Hallo, hier ist *der *Gernot, ..._​
Das ist zwar sehr umgangssprachlich aber ich mache das teilweise sogar dann, wenn ich mich mit der Person sieze:

_Guten Tag, hier ist der Herr Back, ..._​
... und das, obwohl ich weiß, dass die Anrede natürlich *nicht *Teil des Namens ist und es eigentlich unsinnig ist, diese in Bezug auf sich selbst zu benutzen. Es klingt dann aber gleich viel vertrauter. Das sollte man sich aber natürlich auch wirklich nur mit Leuten erlauben, mit denen man tatsächlich ein ziemlich vertrautes Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Kajjo

@Gernot: In Norddeutschland klingt der Artikel stark abwertend und niemand würde das sagen. Das ist einfach nicht standardsprachlich, sondern ein Regionalismus. Ich wusste nicht, dass er soweit in den "Norden" reicht...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke nicht, dass der Artikel auf sich selbst angewandt abwertend klingen kann.
Und im Süden klingt er freundlich, das Auslassen klingt formal und oft distanzierend, ist also in formalen Situationen angebracht, auch im Süden.

Im übrigen: Am Telefon würde ich es ebenso machen, wie Gernot- Ich stamme aber nicht aus dem Norden.

Der wichtige Teil: Nicht unmittelbar mit dem Namen beginnen, denn das erste Wort am Telefon versteht man oft nicht. Man muss sich erst einhören.

Also: _Hallo, hier ist *der *Bernd, .../Hallo, hier ist Kajjo ..._

Nicht "Bernd hier!" - das ist kaum zu verstehen und auch unhöflich.

PS: Ich spreche am Telefon "Hallo!" immer mit deutscher, nie mit englischer Aussprache.

2. PS: In sehr formalen Situationen wiederholt man am Telefon seinen Namen. (Ebenfalls wegen der Verständlichkeit.)
Hier ist Hutschenreuther, Bernd Hutschenreuther.
Daran konnte ich mich aber nie gewöhnen. Gelernt habe ich es bei einem Telefontraining.


In unserem Kontext wäre es am Telefon:

Hallo, hier ist Hutschenreuther, Bernd Hutschenreuther. Wir haben uns gestern kurz bei der Konferenz ... getroffen. Vielleicht erinnern Sie sich?

Ich würde also auch den Ort angeben. Die "Du"-Form ist in dieser Situation aber unwahrscheinlich.

Normalerweise würde ich aber auch den Partner mit Namen ansprechen.

"Hallo, Frau Müller, hier ist ..."


----------



## Kruemel

Interessanter Artikel vom Institut für Deutsche Sprache hierzu:
Grammatik in Fragen und Antworten

Hier wird angemerkt, dass es auch in Regionen, in denen der Artikel verwendet wird, durchaus Unterschiede in der Nutzung gibt, z. B. bei Vertrautheit, wo der Artikel als an Beleidigung grenzend verstanden werden kann (was jedoch Gernots Aussage widersprechen würde).
Außerdem wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Verwendung stark kontextabhängig ist, genanntes Beispiel ist eine Kneipenunterhaltung, die umgangssprachliche Ausdrücke nahe legt.

Die dort aufgeführten Beispiele von Franz Beckenbauer und Uli Hoeneß sind nun natürlich sehr repräsentativ für Bayern, was Kajjos These vom Nord-Süd-Unterschied stützt.



Hutschi said:


> Nicht "Bernd hier!" - das ist kaum zu verstehen und auch unhöflich.



Hm... Also in meinem Job telefoniere ich ungemein viel und ich verstehe das erste Wort fast immer (außer bei Personen, die ich per se nicht verstehe, das liegt dann aber am Dialekt oder der Art, wie diese Person allgemein spricht) und empfinde das nicht als unhöflich. Viele melden sich auch nur mit dem Nachnamen. Ich habe das nie als beleidigend, herabwürdigend oder unhöflich empfunden. Schön ist allerdings anders 



Hutschi said:


> Hier ist Hutschenreuther, Bernd Hutschenreuther.
> Daran konnte ich mich aber nie gewöhnen. Gelernt habe ich es bei einem Telefontraining.



Haha, ehrlich? Da müsste ich jedes Mal am Telefon laut loslachen, das erinnert mich zu sehr an James Bond.  Das macht doch nicht wirklich jemand?! In meinen Telefontrainings hat das noch nie jemand vorgeschlagen. Und selbst wenn es jemand vorgeschlagen hätte, hätte ich das augenrollend zur Kenntnis genommen und anschließend ignoriert.



Hutschi said:


> "Hallo, Frau Müller, hier ist ..."



Das wäre auch meine bevorzugte Variante


----------



## Hutschi

> Haha, ehrlich? Da müsste ich jedes Mal am Telefon laut loslachen, das erinnert mich zu sehr an James Bond.


Ja. Mich auch. Lachen musste ich nicht, war nicht in der Position. Es war in einer Weiterbildung zum "betrieblichen Umweltberater", die ich mitgemacht habe.

Das Problem beim ersten Wort habe ich selber häufig. Meist ist es zu laut oder zu leise. Ich justiere dann instinktiv den Hörer.
Wenn ich selbst anrufe, tritt das Problem eher nicht so stark auf. Ich muss mich erst einhören.

"Bernd hier!" empfinde ich persönlich als unhöfliche Begrüßung. Ich neige dazu "Hallo", "Guten Tag" oder etwas Ähnliches zu sagen. Noch unhöflicher ist, sich gar nicht mit Namen zu melden und den anderen raten zu lassen.

Insbesondere im gegebenen Kontext würde ich nicht auf Höflichkeitsfloskeln verzichten. Das mindeste ist "Hallo!"


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass der Artikel auf sich selbst angewandt abwertend klingen kann.


Ich versichere dir, dass der Artikel für Vornamen aus norddeutschen, standardsprachlichen Regionen definitiv abwertend ist. Wie oft haben wir das hier im Forum schon diskutiert?

Auf sich selbst abgewandt klingt es für norddeutsche Ohren einfach skurril. Natürlich würde sich wohl niemand selbst abwerten, aber für das norddeutsche Verständnis würde sich auch niemand wie eine Sache behandeln und einen Artikel verwenden.

Lieber Bernd, lassen wir es doch endlich mal dabei: Norddeutsch und standardsprachlich steht vor Namen KEIN Artikel (mit den wenigen gut bekannten Ausnahme wie vor Schauspielern). Auch nicht vor dem eigenen. Das müssen wir nicht jedes Mal wieder mit Eifer durchkauen. Ich habe es längst akzeptiert, dass der Artikel vor Vornamen in etlichen dialektalen Regionen durchaus die Regel ist. Das ist alles unstrittig.


Kruemel said:


> das erinnert mich zu sehr an James Bond


Mich auch. Das sagt ja wohl niemand, außer im Scherz vielleicht.



Hutschi said:


> Hallo, hier ist *der *Bernd, .../Hallo, hier ist Kajjo ...


Wie gesagt, "Hier ist der Bernd" klingt in Norddeutschland eher nach Comedy. Das geht echt gar nicht. Wenn das bei euch so üblich ist, dann akzeptiere bitte, dass das überregional keine gute Lösung ist, weil es auf standardsprachliche Ohren extrem seltsam wirkt. Ich würde so etwas bei überregionalen Telefonaten definitiv nicht verwenden, sondern mich an standardsprachliche Umgangsformen halten.

Persönlich finde ich, dass man bei geschäftlichen Kontakten immer den Nachnamen nennen sollte. Wenn man sich duzt, dann kann man durchaus "Vorname Nachname" verwenden. Nur im engsten Freundeskreis nenne ich nur meinen Vornamen. Immerhin sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass der andere ja noch nicht weiß, wer anruft und er nicht nur die Stimme erraten soll. Ein ganzer Name hilft einfach zum schnellen Erkennen, wer denn nun in der Leitung ist.

_Hallo! Hier ist Bernd Meier! Ich hatte dir versprochen, mich Anfang der Woche zu melden...

_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Auf sich selbst abgewandt klingt es für norddeutsche Ohren einfach _*skurril*_. Natürlich würde sich wohl niemand selbst abwertend, aber für das norddeutsche Verständnis würde sich auch niemand wie eine Sache behandeln und einen Artikel verwenden.


Das ist interessant.



> Ich würde so etwas bei überregionalen Telefonaten definitiv nicht verwenden, sondern mich an standardsprachliche Umgangsformen halten.





> ...
> Persönlich finde ich, dass man bei geschäftlichen Kontakten immer den Nachnamen nennen sollte. Wenn man sich duzt, dann kann man durchaus "Vorname Nachname" verwenden. Nur im engsten Freundeskreis nenne ich nur meinen Vornamen. Immerhin sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass der andere ja noch nicht weiß, wer anruft und er nicht nur die Stimme erraten soll. Ein ganzer Name hilft einfach zum schnellen Erkennen, wer denn nun in der Leitung ist.
> 
> _Hallo! Hier ist Bernd Meier! Ich hatte dir versprochen, mich Anfang der Woche zu melden ...
> _




@WieBitte:
Could you, please, give some context about the relation of the person and the one who addresses her/him  (someone who doesn't know your phone number but that you have met before?)


----------



## wiener.schniztler

Hallo alle,

Ich lese diesen Roman von Arthur Schnitzler für Unterricht, habe aber eine Frage zu der Nutzung dieses Worts in diesem Kontext. Was heißt eine "Fanny" auf Deutsch? Das habe ich in keinem Wörterbuch gefunden -- ist das eigentlich ein Lehnwort aus Englisch?

Mit Grüßen


----------



## berndf

Das ist ein Eigenname, ein Vorname. In einigen Regionen des deutschsprachigen Raumes (dazu zählt auch Österreich, wo Schnitzler her kommt) ist es üblich Namen von Personen mit bestimmtem Artikel zu verwenden (you remember "the Donald"?).


----------



## wiener.schniztler

berndf said:


> Das ist ein Eigenname, ein Vorname. In einigen Regionen des deutschsprachigen Raumes (dazu zählt auch Österreich, wo Schnitzler her kommt) ist es üblich Namen von Personen mit bestimmtem Artikel zu verwenden (you remember "the Donald"?).


Ja stimmt, aber es gibt in diesem Text keine Figur namens Fanny. Da sie in diesem Auszug über ihr "Verkaufen" spricht, zB "wenn du mir die dreißigtausend verschaffst, kannst du von mir haben, was du willst" ... "Die edle Tochter verkauft sich für den geliebten Vater" ... "wie wär's, wenn ich mich heute abend versteigerte", so habe ich bemerkt, dass sie es vielleicht als Metonymie für ihr Geschlecht meint, nach dem Englisch "Fanny" das Muschi heißt. Aber bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## berndf

_*Die Fanny* hat sich am Ende auch verkauft. *Sie* hat mir selbst gesagt daß sie sich vor *ihrem Manne* graust._

Es ist für mich ganz eindeutig, dass _Fanny _der Name einer Frau ist. _Sich verkaufen_ im Zusammenhang mit einer Frau heißt in der Regel _sich prostituieren_.

Ich nehme an, dass dies aus den Stück _Das Märchen_ stammt. Es geht dabei um die Schauspielerin Fanny Theren, die als "gefallenes Mädchen" beschrieben wird, was ein anderes Wort für _Prostituierte_ ist. Im Übrigen war zu der Zeit _Fanny _ein in Österreich recht verbreiteter Frauenname.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Im Übrigen war zu der Zeit _Fanny _ein in Österreich recht verbreiteter Frauenname.


Siehe hierzu auch Wikipedia.


----------



## Leroymerlin

Hallo,
wie empfindet ihr die Benutzung von Artikel vor Namen?

_Vielleicht wird noch der Patrick kommen.
Vielleicht wird noch Patrick kommen. _

Was ist der Unterschied? Drücken wir vielleicht in dem ersten Fall aus, dass wir Patrick nicht sehen wollen? Oder ist es neutral?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hutschi

Leroymerlin said:


> Drücken wir vielleicht in dem ersten Fall aus, dass wir Patrick nicht sehen wollen?   Oder ist es neutral?


Der erste Fall ist komplex und umgangssprachlich, der zweite neutral und formal.

_Vielleicht wird noch der Patrick kommen._

Hier gibt es zwei Sprachgebiete, ich teile sie grob in Nord und Süd:

Im Norden wird der Gebrauch des Artikels als negativ betrachtet, teilweise als sehr pejorativ.

Es gibt dazu das Sprichwort: der steht im Stall und die steht daneben.


In Süden ist der Gebrauch des Artikels sehr üblich und er wird warmherzig verwendet.
Ich musste mir im Forum hier diesen Gebrauch abgewöhnen.

Der Duden kennzeichnet es heute als umgangssprachlich, ohne regionale Beschränkungen anzugeben.




Duden der
f)


> in Beispielen wie „der Papa ist nicht da“ / Gebrauch umgangssprachlich / Grammatik individualisierend BEISPIELE
> 
> ich bin der Holger
> die Petra kommt gleich
> kannst du der Elke etwas ausrichten?
> der Papa ist nicht da
> habt ihr den Klaus gesehen?
> die Müllers fahren in Urlaub



Für mich ist das sehr gebräuchlich. Telefon, Briefe, Gespräche.
Aber, wie gesagt: nicht für formale Gespräche und *nicht im Norden.*

Und nicht im Forum.

Also

Viele Grüße von Hutschi (formal)
statt
Viele Grüße vom Hutschi (was für mich viel freundlicher klingt und Zusammengehörigkeit symbolisiert.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Sidjanga said:


> Die Verwendung mit dem bestimmten Artikel (_*die *Ilse_) ist vor allem im Süden des deutschsprachigen Raums praktisch Standard, wenn man über oder von jemandem spricht, nie als Anrede (in welchen weiteren Regionen das vielleicht ebenfalls der Fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen).






Hutschi said:


> Viele Grüße von Hutschi (formal)
> statt
> Viele Grüße vom Hutschi (was für mich viel freundlicher klingt und Zusammengehörigkeit symbolisiert.)


Für mich selbst würde ich den Artikel nie so verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt, als Anrede wird es nicht verwendet. Höchstens als indirekte Anrede:
_Da kommt ja der Robert. Schönen guten Tag._ (Früher sagte man "grüß Gott" statt "guten Tag", wo ich herstamme.)


----------



## Kajjo

Leroymerlin said:


> Was ist der Unterschied?



+ Artikel vor Namen gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH
+ Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND

Der Artikel vor einem Namen macht eine Person zu einem Objekt. Die Verwendung des Artikels ist daher standardsprachlich in weiten Teilen Nord- und Westdeutschlands mehr oder minder stark ABWERTEND. Man sollte standardsprachlich als Deutschlernender unbedingt Artikel vor Namen vermeiden! Der Artikel gilt in Prüfungen zudem als Fehler.

In manchen dialektal beeinflussten Regionen insbesondere in Süd- und Südostdeutschland sind Artikel vor Namen umgangssprachlich üblich und werden dort positiv wahrgenommen.



Hutschi said:


> Viele Grüße vom Hutschi (was für mich viel freundlicher klingt und Zusammengehörigkeit symbolisiert.)


Aber das gilt nur für deine und ähnliche Dialektregionen. Für mich klingt das regelrecht _lächerlich _und abwertend, als ob du ein Objekt wärest. So kann man vielleicht von Bernd-dem-Brot sprechen, aber nicht von echten Personen -- ich finde es regelrecht unfair, dass du das in #2 nicht extrem deutlich als regional-dialektal markierst.

Für Standardsprecher ist das abwertend. Das ist die essentielle Information.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin hier nach dem Duden gegangen.


Kajjo said:


> Für Standardsprecher ist das abwertend. Das ist die essentielle Information.


Das bezweifle ich. In der etwa der Hälfte des Sprachgebietes würden sich Sprachlernende sofort abgewertet fühlen, wenn sie nicht wissen, dass es dort freundlich und keinesfalls abwertend ist.

*Edit:* Zusatz: Es ist extrem wichtig, dass sie die freundliche Verwendung kennen.
Zum Objekt macht es niemanden. 
Subjekt und Objekt hängen von anderen Sachen ab.


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Verdeutlichung:


Quelle: Artikel+Vorname «  atlas-alltagssprache











> Von der Mitte Deutschlands an nach Süden hin ist es in der Alltagssprache allgemein üblich, vor Vornamen den bestimmten Artikel zu setzen: _Weiß jemand, wo *der* Simon / *die* Anna ist?_ Die Meldungen aus diesem Raum stimmen darin völlig überein, nur in der deutschen und belgischen Eifel gibt es einige Abweichungen. Etwas weiter nördlich, in Westfalen und im Norden von Sachsen/Thüringen sowie in Brandenburg gibt noch ein Teil der Informanten an, dass zumindest manchmal der Artikel zu hören ist, für andere ist er hier schon unüblich, wie in Norddeutschland allgemein.


---
Ende des Zitates
In der Quelle sind ausführlichere Beschreibungen.

Man kann keinesfalls belegen, dass es im Süden in irgendeiner Weise pejorativ verwendet wird. Und in der Mitte gibt es einen Übergangsstreifen.

Ich zweifle selbst daran, dass der Artikel im Norden überwiegend pejorativ verwendet wird. Er wird sicher von einigen so verstanden. Aber warum sollte ich es pejorativ verwenden, wenn meine Vorfahren aus dem Süden stammen?
Und auf mich selbst kann ich es kaum pejorativ verwenden.

---Der Duden sagt:
Duden der
f)





> _in Beispielen wie „der Papa ist nicht da“ / *Gebrauch umgangssprachlich / Grammatik individualisieren*_
> 
> BEISPIELE
> 
> ich bin der Holger
> die Petra kommt gleich




Hier steht nichts von pejorativ.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Der Artikel vor einem Namen macht eine Person zu einem Objekt. Die Verwendung des Artikels ist daher standardsprachlich in weiten Teilen Nord- und Westdeutschlands mehr oder minder stark ABWERTEND. Man sollte standardsprachlich als Deutschlernender unbedingt Artikel vor Namen vermeiden!


Das mit dem Objekt ist Quatsch. Der Artikel mag nicht standardardsprachlich sein, aber wenn man sich die Verteilung im deutschen Sprachraum anschaut, seid ihr "artikellosen" Nordlichter klar in der Minderheit:






Edit: da hatten Hutschi und ich wohl gerade den gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen gelten gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH
> + Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND



edit: (Einschub) Es geht nur eins von beiden. Wenn sie standardsprachlich falsch sind, können sie nicht standardsprachlich abwertend sein. Wenn sie standardsprachlich abwertend sind, sind sie standardsprachlich abwertend - aber nicht falsch.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt es zumindest Fälle, in denen es standardsprachlich korrekt ist.
Beispiel:
Wenn noch eine weitere Bestimmung vorhanden ist:

der andere Thomas
die kluge Anna

In diesen Fällen kann man den Artikel _nicht_ weglassen.

---
Völlig unklar ist mir, wieso "der Anton"  nicht  standardsprachlich korrekt ist. Ich denke, das ist künstlich und folgt nicht der allgemeinen Sprachpraxis.

Gibt es sprachliche Gründe dafür?


----------



## Şafak

Ich kann nur sagen, dass dieser Gebrauch des Artikels in Österreich (nämlich in Salzburg) sehr üblich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist es in Österreich standardsprachlich? (Deutsch ist ja bekanntlich multizentral.)


----------



## Kajjo

Meine Güte, Leute, es ist NICHT standardsprachlich und gilt bei Prüfungen als Fehler.

Dass es in regionaler Umgangssprache üblich ist, ist davon doch völlig unabhängig. Man sollte keinem Deutschlernenden etwas beibringen, das in Prüfungen falsch und in manchen Regionen abwertend ist.

Mit korrekter Standardsprache kommt man überall durch.


----------



## Şafak

Das ist falsch und natürlich sollte man bei Prüfungen so nicht schreiben. Ich bin gegen deine Meinung nicht, und, warum du so "Meine Güte" darauf reagiert hast, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man diesen Gebrauch des Artikels üblich in Österreich (mindestens wo ich wohne) hört. Was ist los?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> gilt bei Prüfungen als Fehler.


Hast Du dazu irgendwo Richtlinien?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, wenn man die Umgangssprache nicht kennt, hat man schnell Missverständnisse. Es ist unbedingt erforderlich, dass man weiß, dass Artikel mit Vornamen in den meisten deutschen Regionen nicht pejorativ ist. Sonst fühlt man sich verfolgt.

Wir haben ja keine wesentliche Differenz zur Standardsprache.
Die Differenz betrifft die Wichtigkeit, Umgangssprache richtig zu verstehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Viele Grüße vo*m* Hutschi





JClaudeK said:


> Für mich selbst würde ich den Artikel nie so verwenden.





Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt, als Anrede wird es nicht verwendet.


"Viele Grüße vo*m* Hutschi" ist ja keine Anrede. 

Also, noch einmal: 
Wenn mein Name _Fritz _wäre, würde es mir nicht in den Sinn kommen, einen Brief/ eine E-Mail  mit "Viele Grüße vo*m* Fritz" zu beenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das bei Verwandten fast immer gemacht.
In formalen Briefen nie.
Bei dem Wordreference Forum nur zwei oder dreimal, ehe der Streit anbrach und als Beispiel.
Mein Vater hieß Fritz. Wenn ich ihm schrieb, dann:
Lieber Vati,
(text)
viele Grüße vom Bernd

---
Das war ganz normal für mich. Als pejorativ würde ich das nie betrachten, und ich kann mir auch im Norden nicht vorstellen, dass es so betrachtet wird.

---
Standardsprachlich wird es, wenn wir Kajjo folgen, nicht verwendet, also auch nicht pejorativ. Die pejorative Verwendung im Norden ist umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Şafak

Ich sehe gar kein Problem in "viele Grüße vom Bernd" oder "die Jennifer hat uns gesagt". Man hört und sieht das überall in München z.B oder Salzburg. Dast ist keinesfalls pejorativ.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Ist es in Österreich standardsprachlich? (Deutsch ist ja bekanntlich multizentral.)


Hmm...ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das gar nicht.
Aber egal; seit dem Tohuwabohu vom Adolf sind viele von uns eher abgeneigt was "Regelkonformität" betrifft... 

Offiziell gibt es aber keine eigene österreichische Standardsprache mehr. Seit der letzten Orthographiereform gilt der Duden als rechtsverbindlich. (Damals - und wahrscheinlich deswegen - hat der Duden viele Austriazismen aufgenommen und als solche markiert.)


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutschland ist der Duden nicht mehr rechtsverbindlich.
Quelle: Wie verbindlich ist der Duden? | GfdS



> Zusammengefasst bedeutet das: Nicht die Rechtschreibwörterbücher und somit nicht der Duden sind verbindlich, sondern die Regeln im amtlichen Regelwerk. Der Duden ist jedoch ein gutes Hilfsmittel, diese Regeln im Alltag umzusetzen.
> 
> Wirklich verbindlich ist die gültige Rechtschreibung übrigens nur in offiziellen Kontexten (Behörden, Schulen etc.), im Privaten kann man schreiben, wie man möchte [...] Wer ganz sichergehen will und die hier zugrundeliegenden Regeln (nicht nur deren Auslegung) einsehen möchte, dem empfehlen wir die amtliche Regelung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich sehe gar kein Problem in "viele Grüße vom Bernd" oder "die Jennifer hat uns gesagt".


"die Jennifer hat uns gesagt"  - kein Problem 
"viele Grüße vom Bernd" - kein Problem,* wenn ich nicht selbst "der Bernd" bin*, sondern von jemand anderem rede.



> Artikel + *Vor*name (unter Freunden)/ (in der Schule)
> Von der Mitte Deutschlands an nach Süden hin ist es in der Alltagssprache allgemein üblich, vor *Vornamen* den bestimmten Artikel zu setzen: Weiß jemand, wo der Simon / die Anna ist?


 
vs.


Kajjo said:


> Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND



Es kommt ganz auf den Kontext an.
Außerdem  darf man Vor- und Nachnamen nicht durcheinanderbringen!

*Nachnamen* mit Artikeln, z.B. "Der Maier/ die Merkel/ .... " *können* (je nach Kontext) abwertend wirken, müssen es aber nicht.

Bei Vornamen ist nur selten eine pejorative Absicht vorhanden.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH


Ob "falsch" der passendste Begriff ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich stimme Dir aber zu, dass in standardsprachlichen Sprechsituationen als unpassend gilt und nicht nur in Deutschland. Im Schweizer Fernsehen, wo Sprecher oft auch innerhalb von Sendungen zwischen Standard- und Schweizerdeutsch wechseln, ist mir das schon vielfach aufgefallen, dass derselbe Sprecher im Dialekt _D'Angela Merkel hät gseit... _aber in Standardsprache _Merkel sagte_... benutzt.


Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND


Das andererseits ist regionalsprachlich und hat mit Standardsprache eher weniger zu tun und ist auf einen recht kleinen Raum begrenzt. Es ist aber sicher für Lernende wichtig, zu wissen, dass es solche Regionen gibt.



Kajjo said:


> Mit korrekter Standardsprache kommt man überall durch.


Als Ausländer (egal ob nun als Chinese oder Hamburger) kommt man mit vielem durch, mit _ich haben fertig_ und mit Standarddeutsch. Als Einheimischer muss man vielfach schon mit Anfeindungen rechnen, wenn man in Alltagssprache "nach der Schrift" redet, also ob man "was besseres" sei.


----------



## elroy

In a formal essay (for example), I wouldn’t use “der Anton,” but I also wouldn’t use “Amis” for “US-Amerikaner” or “mega” for “sehr.”  I see “der Anton” as a colloquial form that is used in many parts of the German-speaking world, and I don’t see a difference between it and colloquialisms like “Amis” and “mega.”  I don’t think @Kajjo would argue so vehemently and passionately against “Amis” and “mega,” and would probably just calmly observe that they are colloquial, so there must be some other reason “der Anton” bothers him so much.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I don’t think @Kajjo would argue so vehemently and passionately against “Amis” and “mega,” and would probably just calmly observe that they are colloquial, so there must be some other reason “der Anton” bothers him so much


The reason is that in standard German and where I live the usage of an article is pejorative. It sounds rude and is used intentionally for that connotation!

_Chef: Ist die Müller schon da?_

Da weiß man gleich, dass die keinen guten Stand bei ihm hat!



elroy said:


> colloquialisms like “Amis” and “mega.”


Amis is not meant pejoratively, but just colloquial. "Mega" is neutral, too, anyway.


berndf said:


> Ich stimme Dir aber zu, dass in standardsprachlichen Sprechsituationen als unpassend gilt und nicht nur in Deutschland.


Thanks. This is the important part of the whole thread.


----------



## elroy

Okay, so in some regions it's derogatory (at least for some speakers), and in others it's not.  Either way, it's not appropriate in formal contexts.  I think that's all that needs to be said. 


Kajjo said:


> The reason is that *in standard German* [...] the usage of an article is pejorative.


I don't think that's an appropriate characterization.  Either both uses (derogatory and endearing/neutral) are standard, or neither one is.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> The reason is that in standard German and where I live the usage of an article is pejorative. It sounds rude and is used intentionally for that connotation!
> 
> _Chef: Ist die Müller schon da?_
> 
> Da weiß man gleich, dass die keinen guten Stand bei ihm hat!


Diese Konnotation ist regionalsprachlich und hat mit Standard- vs. Umgangssprache nichts zu tun. Dieser spezielle Satz wäre auch in anderen Landesteilen eher unfreundlich. Das liegt aber nicht im Artikel, sondern am fehlenden _Frau_:
_Chef: Ist die Frau Müller schon da?_
wäre vollkommen unauffällig.
Ebenso unauffällig wäre in Büros, in denen nur Vornamen gebraucht werden, der Satz:
_Chef: Ist die Andrea schon da?_


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Und nicht im Forum.


Das stimmt nicht. Dem Hutschi ist im Forum natürlich erlaubt, den Artikel zu verwenden!


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Okay, so in some regions it's derogatory (at least for some speakers), and in others it's not.  Either way, it's not appropriate in formal contexts.  I think that's all that needs to be said.
> 
> I don't think that's an appropriate characterization.  Either both uses (derogatory and endearing/neutral) are standard, or neither one is.




Ich habe es so formuliert:


Hutschi said:


> edit: (Einschub) Es geht nur eins von beiden. Wenn sie standardsprachlich falsch sind, können sie nicht standardsprachlich abwertend sein. Wenn sie standardsprachlich abwertend sind, sind sie standardsprachlich abwertend - aber nicht falsch.


Damit stimmen wir hier überein.



elroy said:


> Das stimmt nicht. Dem Hutschi ist im Forum natürlich erlaubt, den Artikel zu verwenden!


Danke elroy. Das freut mich.

Ich hatte das vor sehr langer Zeit, vielleicht vor mehr als 15 Jahren mal probiert. Ich habe mich überzeugen lassen, es nicht zu verwenden.

---


----------



## Hutschi

Noch etwas für Leroymerlin:

Wenn ein Artikel in Zusammenhang mit einer berühmten Schauspielerin verwendet wird, ist es anerkennend und positiv. Der Artikel wird oft dabei betont:

Beispiel:
Die Weigel.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich hatte das vor sehr langer Zeit, vielleicht vor mehr als 15 Jahren mal probiert. Ich habe mich überzeugen lassen, es nicht zu verwenden


Ist auch besser, denn es wirkt auf Personen, die nicht aus deinem Sprachraum kommen, völlig lächerlich. Kindlich.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> es wirkt auf Personen, die nicht aus deinem Sprachraum kommen, völlig lächerlich. Kindlich.


Das stimmt nicht. Im deutschsprachigen Raum überwiegt eigentlich die warmherzige bzw. neutrale Verwendung, wie die Karten zeigen.

*Moderator-Notiz: *
Ich möchte jeden, der diese Form mit neutraler oder positiver Konnotation verwendet, ausdrücklich anregen, dies bei Lust auch hier im Forum zu tun.  Das ist hier im Forum keineswegs verboten oder verachtet.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das stimmt nicht. Im deutschsprachigen Raum überwiegt eigentlich die warmherzige bzw. neutrale Verwendung, wie die Karten zeigen.


Nein, also "vom Hutschi" kannst du nicht gleichsetzen mit "ist der Bernd schon da?". 

"Vom Hutschi" wirkt auf mich extrem lächerlich. Geradezu albern.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe das schon öfters selbstbezogen gehört:

_Hallo! Ich bin der Klaus. Wie heißt du? _


----------



## διαφορετικός

Im Schweizer Dialekt ist der Artikel vor Personennamen obligatorisch, während im Schweizer Hochdeutsch, wie von berndf schon erwähnt, das Gegenteil gilt: Man verwendet keinen Artikel vor Personennamen.

Wenn man im Dialekt keinen Artikel verwendet, klingt das komisch, es ist einfach ein Fehler.

Die Verwendung des Artikels im Hochdeutschen eines Schweizers ist entweder ein Fehler oder ein Bekenntnis zur regionalen Syntax, entweder aus Eigensinn oder beeinflusst durch süddeutsche oder österreichische Gesprächspartner / Sprecher.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Hallo! Ich bin der Klaus. Wie heißt du? _


Ja, ich auch.

Aber "Viele Grüße vom Klaus" habe ich noch NICHT selbst erlebt außer von Hutschi hier.

"Vom Nikolaus/Weihnachtsmann/Osterhasen", ja das geht. Aber "vom Hutschi" funktioniert nicht.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Im Schweizer Dialekt ist der Artikel vor Personennamen obligatorisch





διαφορετικός said:


> Wenn man im Dialekt keinen Artikel verwendet, klingt das komisch, es ist einfach ein Fehler.


Spannend! Ich glaube, das trifft auch auf das Portugiesische zu.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> Im Schweizer Dialekt ist der Artikel vor Personennamen obligatorisch, während im Schweizer Hochdeutsch, wie von berndf schon erwähnt, das Gegenteil gilt: Man verwendet keinen Artikel vor Personennamen.


 Beides ist auch völlig OK.

Nur Artikel im Hochdeutschen, das ist eben merkwürdig und nur mit dialektalem Hintergrund begründbar. Nicht aber mit "ist auch Standard".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nur Artikel im Hochdeutschen, das ist eben merkwürdig und nur mit dialektalem Hintergrund begründbar. Nicht aber mit "ist auch Standard".


Eher mit Umgangssprache vs Standardsprache. Mit Dialekt hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn ich mir die Größenverhältnisse der Regionen ansehen, würde ich wenn überhaupt dann das Weglassen des Artikels in Umgangssprache als dialektbeeinflußt ansehen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Spannend! Ich glaube, das trifft auch auf das Portugiesische zu.


Möglich. Ich kenne es noch vom Griechischen.


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> Aber "Viele Grüße vom Klaus" habe ich noch NICHT selbst erlebt außer von Hutschi hier.
> 
> "Vom Nikolaus/Weihnachtsmann/Osterhasen", ja das geht. Aber "vom Hutschi" funktioniert nicht.


Mal ehrlich, sagt "vom Klaus" noch jemand über sich selbst, der "der Klaus" verwendet?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mal ehrlich, sagt "vom Klaus" noch jemand über sich selbst, der "der Klaus" verwendet?


Man hört es vereinzelt manchmal, ist aber nirgends auch nur annähernd als "üblich" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Man hört es vereinzelt manchmal, ist aber nirgends auch nur annähernd als "üblich" zu bezeichnen.


Danke, alles andere hätte mich nun auch schwer verwundert.

Oben schien es so, als ob Hutschi und Elroy beides als das gleiche Phänomen betrachten.


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich kenne es noch vom Griechischen.


In einigen Regionen Norditaliens (z.B. hier in der Lombardei) wird der Artikel umgangssprachlich vor allen Vornamen verwendet.
In der ital. Standardsprache ist dieser Gebrauch unzulässig.


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> Möglich. Ich kenne es noch vom Griechischen.


...and it seems to be common in (some? or many?) Slavic languages. Why else would Ivana, Ivanka, or what's-her-name Trump say: "*The* Donald really likes it when I call him taht."


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> "*The* Donald really likes it when I call him taht."


But his shows that it is special -- not common.

And it turns the name into some kind of object/institution, the same as in standard German.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> and it seems to be common in (some? or many?) Slavic languages


Slavic lnguages do not possess any article, except for Bulgarian - as far as I know..


----------



## anahiseri

Obwohl ich nur ein paar der ersten Beiträge gelesen  habe, möchte ich doch meinen Senf dazugeben. Wo ich aufgewachsen bin (Nordwestdeutschland) ist (oder war?) der Artikel vor dem Namen umgangssprachlich, aber keineswegs pejorativ; er wird unter Freunden und Kameraden gebraucht. Ich höre " die Anahí hat gesagt. . . " und ich finde das nicht beleidigend, sondern eher kameradschaftlich. 
Den Leuten, die Deutsch lernen und es noch nicht perfekt sprechen, würde ich den Gebrauch nicht empfehlen, aber sie sollten wissen, dass diese Sprechweise in großen Teilen Deutschlands ganz normal ist.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Slavic lnguages do not possess any article, except for Bulgarian - as far as I know..


Hmm, that makes it even more interesting. Then why did one of Donald's wives do that? I know one came from Slovenia and another one from Czech republic. Maybe an influence from German? Slovenia used to be part of Styria for a few hundred years and Böhmen/Mähren was part of the empire for a long time, too.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Slavic languages do not possess any article, except for Bulgarian - as far as I know..


Ich kenne nur Russisch. Es gibt da keine Artikel, aber ein ausgefeiltes Deklinationssystem, was Funktionen des Artikels übernimmt, auch die Konjugation der Verben übernimmt Teile.

6 Fälle bei Substantiven
bei der Konjugation hängt es vom Geschlecht ab.



anahiseri said:


> Ich höre " die Anahí hat gesagt. . . " und ich finde das nicht beleidigend, sondern eher kameradschaftlich.



Es entspricht dem Duden-Beispiel.


---
Es gibt noch einen Unterschied:

In standardsprachlichen formalen Texten werden Vornamen selten einzeln verwendet. Meist, wenn über Vornamen geschrieben wird.
Wieweit sich das ändert, zum Beispiel im universitären Bereich, z.B. formale Anschreiben von Studierenden an Professoren, weiß ich nicht genau. 


Standardsprachlich in strengem Sinn wird kaum gesprochen. Ausnahme formale Situationen.
Alltagssprache ist Umgangssprache.

Warum wird Standardsprache eingeschränkt? Es soll die Verständlichkeit, auch überregional, verbessern und Missverständnisse von geschriebenen Texten vermeiden.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Then why did one of Donald's wives do that?


Perhaps she meant: _the_ only existing important Donald.


----------



## Kajjo

The Donald -- thew well known "institution".


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> In einigen Regionen Norditaliens (z.B. hier in der Lombardei) wird der Artikel umgangssprachlich vor allen Vornamen verwendet.
> In der ital. Standardsprache ist dieser Gebrauch unzulässig.


Kann das österreichischer Einfluss sein aus der Zeit als große Teile Norditaliens zur Donaumonarchie gehörten?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Kann das österreichischer Einfluss sein aus der Zeit als große Teile Norditaliens zur Donaumonarchie gehörten?


Ich bin leider nicht imstande, diese Frage zu beantworten  (ausschließen würde ich es aber nicht).


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Im Schweizer Dialekt ist der Artikel vor Personennamen obligatorisch, während im Schweizer Hochdeutsch, wie von berndf schon erwähnt, das Gegenteil gilt: Man verwendet keinen Artikel vor Personennamen.
> 
> Wenn man im Dialekt keinen Artikel verwendet, klingt das komisch, es ist einfach ein Fehler.
> 
> Die Verwendung des Artikels im Hochdeutschen eines Schweizers ist entweder ein Fehler oder ein Bekenntnis zur regionalen Syntax, entweder aus Eigensinn oder beeinflusst durch süddeutsche oder österreichische Gesprächspartner / Sprecher.


Um das einzuordnen, muss man vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass für Kommunikation mit Einheimischen nicht-dialektale Umgangssprache so gut wie nicht existiert. Man benutzt entweder Standardsprache in Situationen, wo das notwendig ist, oder man spricht Dialekt. Nicht-dialektale Umgangssprache wird praktisch nur zur Kommunikation mit deutschsprachigen Ausländern und zur Kommunikation mit nicht-deutschsprachigen Schweizern gebraucht, die zwar gut Standarddeutsch aber nicht gut Schweizerdeutsch verstehen (in der Westschweiz und im Tessin wird Standarddeutsch und nicht Schweizerdeutsch an den Schulen gelehrt und nicht-deutschsprachige Bündner sind ohnehin perfekt zweisprachig).

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zum obligatorischen Artikel im Schweizerdeutschen: Anders als in Bayern und Österreich, wo es ganz normal ist, _der Huber_ und _die Huberin_ zu sagen, klingt es im Schweizerdeutschen grauenhaft, den Artikel mit dem blanken Nachnamen zu verwenden. Darum wird immer der Vorname mit genannt, wenn nicht eine Anrede mit gesagt wird. Daher die Äquivalenz von _Merkel sagte... _und_ D'Angela Merkel hät gseit.._. in meinem Beispiel oben (auch möglich wäre _D'Frau Merkel hät gseit.._.).


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> And it turns the name into some kind of object/institution


No, it doesn't have that connotation in English.

The usage is akin to that of the expression "the one and only," which is along the lines of @bearded's guess:


bearded said:


> Perhaps she meant: _the_ only existing important Donald.


It's not negatively connoted; it's laudatory and/or playful.


Kajjo said:


> The Donald -- the well known "institution".


If she _did_ mean "institution," then she meant it in a laudatory/positive way: he's important enough to be considered an institution in his own right.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> he's important enough to be considered an institution in his own right.


That's what I meant.


----------



## elroy

Yeah, but that's not negative or derogatory.  On the contrary, it's positive!


----------



## berndf

I would not take this _the Donald_ thing too seriously. most Slavic languages have no articles and speakers always struggle with them in other languages as the don't see the need for them and they make all kinds of mistakes. A bit like the mistakes Germans make with tense/aspect distinctions in foreign languages that are irrelevant in German.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

anahiseri said:


> Den Leuten, die Deutsch lernen und es noch nicht perfekt sprechen, würde ich den Gebrauch nicht empfehlen, aber sie sollten wissen, dass diese Sprechweise in großen Teilen Deutschlands ganz normal ist.



Wäre es akzeptabel, wenn ein Nichtmuttersprachler von sich selbst so redete? Z. B., Hallo, ich bin der Jack/der Jean-Marie/der Minoru, usw.
(Oder wäre es doch irgendwie lächerlich?)


----------



## JClaudeK

Minnesota Guy said:


> (Oder wäre es doch irgendwie lächerlich?)


Nein, warum denn?
Es sei denn, Du hast Pech und stößt auf ein "Nordlicht*", das diese Art sich vorzustellen nicht kennt/ nicht mag.  
*Bedeutung 2


----------



## Kajjo

Minnesota Guy said:


> Wäre es akzeptabel, wenn ein Nichtmuttersprachler von sich selbst so redete?


Ich würde es als Fehler wahrnehmen und nicht gut finden. Für Deutschlernende ist es am besten, sie halten sich an Standardeutsch.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich würde es als Fehler wahrnehmen und nicht gut finden. Für Deutschlernende ist es am besten, sie halten sich an Standardeutsch.


Normalerweise würde ich Dir zustimmen: Mit Standarddeutsch kann man als nicht-Einheimischer wenig falsch machen.

Aber in diesem speziellen Fall habe ich Zweifel: Dieser Satz ist nun gerade ausschließlich in umgangssprachlichen Sprechsituationen vorstellbar und ist eine fest stehende Floskel und darum würde in geschätzt etwa 80% des deutschen Sprachraums das Weglassen des Artikels als sehr ungewöhnlich (grenzend an falsch oder zumindest unangebracht) empfunden werden. Aber bei offensichtlichen nicht-Muttersprachlern würde man sich an solchen Kleinigkeiten wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht stören.


----------



## elroy

I find the notion that a usage's _pragmatic function_ can be "standard" or not questionable, to say the least.

We've established that this usage has at least two different pragmatic functions, with regional variation.  I'm having trouble with the idea that one of these pragmatic functions is "standard" and one is not.  As I said either, the usage itself is either standard or not regardless of its specific pragmatic functions in different regions of the German-speaking world.  The consensus is that it's _colloquial_, but this equally applies to both pragmatic functions.

The standard/non-standard distinction is regularly invoked in discussions of morphosyntax, semantics, lexis, and phonology ... but pragmatics?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I find the notion that a usage's _pragmatic function_ can be "standard" or not questionable, to say the least.
> 
> We've established that this usage has at least two different pragmatic functions, with regional variation.  I'm having trouble with the idea that one of these pragmatic functions is "standard" and one is not.  As I said either, the usage itself is either standard or not regardless of its specific pragmatic functions in different regions of the German-speaking world.  The consensus is that it's _colloquial_, but this equally applies to both pragmatic functions.
> 
> The standard/non-standard distinction is regularly invoked in discussions of morphosyntax, semantics, lexis, and phonology ... but pragmatics?


I find it difficult to understand what you are discussing here. The question is about a very narrowly defined situation and a very precise set phrase (_Hallo, ich bin der Tim_). And that is of course colloquial-only.


----------



## elroy

I wasn't talking about "ich bin der Klaus" specifically.  I was referring to @Kajjo's remarks about the usage in general.
@Kajjo is claiming that the derogatory usage is standard and the neutral/positive usage is non-standard.
This is questionable to me because this is about pragmatic functions, which I don't think I've ever seen discussed in terms of "standard" and "non-standard."
Does that help clarify what I'm talking about?


----------



## berndf

Ah, ok. So that wasn't in response to by post immediately above.

That the construction with definite article is non standard (with a few exceptions like _die Dietrich_) is undisputed. The derogatory connotation is clearly regional and has nothing to do with standard or nonstandard. I completely agree with you.


----------



## elroy

To be perfectly clear:

I was making a broader point about pragmatics and standard language.

If someone says "It's a bit chilly in this room" and I interpret it as an indirect request to close the window while you interpret it as a straightforward observation about the temperature in the room, those are two different _pragmatic interpretations _that we don't classify as "standard" or "non-standard."  To determine whether "It's a bit chilly in this room" is standard or not, we consider morphosyntax, semantics, and lexis (and, if we're considering the spoken utterance, phonology), but not pragmatics.  

At least I've never heard of a standard/non-standard yardstick applied to pragmatics. 

Similarly, if "der Klaus" is perceived as derogatory or neutral or positive, these are pragmatic interpretations that, again, we don't classify as "standard" or "non-standard."  It sounds like you're saying that "der Klaus" is non-standard _syntactically_, because in standard German proper nouns don't take definite articles, with some exceptions, of which this is not one.  If that's the case, then again, it has nothing to do with whether the usage is perceived as derogatory or not.  So the claim that "using it in a derogatory manner is standard while using is otherwise is not" is not valid.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> If someone says "It's a bit chilly in this room" and I interpret it as an indirect request to close the window while you interpret it as a straightforward observation about the temperature in the room, those are two different _pragmatic interpretations _that we don't classify as "standard" or "non-standard." To determine whether "It's a bit chilly in this room" is standard or not, we consider morphosyntax, semantics, and lexis (and, if we're considering the spoken utterance, phonology), but not pragmatics.


I am not sure that this was @Kajjo's proposition. His proposition, as I understand it, was that the pragmatic interpretation (derogatory or not) depends on the register of the speech situation (standard or nonstandard). I would accept that this is theoretically possible; it just happens not to be case here, in my view.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> That the construction with definite article is non standard (with a few exceptions like _die Dietrich_) is undisputed.


I am glad to read that so clearly here. I was afraid it was disputed.


----------



## Hutschi

That is why I disputed:


Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH
> + Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND


If 1 is true, 2 cannot be true because it is not part of standard language.
If 2 is true, 1 cannot be true - elroy explained details of difference between pragmatic usage and of standard usage. If you accept it as "standardsprachlich abwertend" you accept it as "standardsprachlich". But this is not what you mean.

I agreed that it is not standard language except in some special cases.

I only do not understand why it isn't.


----------



## berndf

Was Hutschi meint ist wohl, dass wenn ein ein Ausdruck in einer Sprache "falsch" ist, kann er  in dieser keine Bedeutung haben und damit nicht abwertend sein, weil Bedeutung nur wohlgeformten Aussagen zukommt. Da ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad was dran, auch wenn ich das Argument in diesem Fall etwas sehr puristisch ist.

Auf jeden Fall interpretiere ich ihn so, dass

Artikel+Name standardsprachlich falsch ist und dass
Artikel+Name in Umgangsprache regional unterschiedlich konnotiert ist.
Und das sehe ich genauso.

Ich würde aus meiner Erfahrung noch hinzufügen: Im alten Westdeutschland gibt es einen Bereich, so in etwa nördliches Niedersachsen (also ausschließlich des ostfälischen Raumes), Bremen, Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein, wo es umgangssprachlich oft abwertend konnotiert ist und im Rest, sowie in Österreich und der Schweiz, ist es neutral konnotiert. Im alten Ostdeutschland kann ich nicht sagen, wo da die Grenze verläuft.


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH
> + Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND


Ersetze es durch Folgendes:

(1) Artikel vor Namen gelten standardsprachlich als FALSCH

(2) Wenn Standardsprecher entgegen dieser Regel dennoch einen Artikel vor Namen verwenden, dann tun sie dies, um die genannte Person abzuwerten (pejorativ, derogativ).


----------



## berndf

Das macht es leider nicht besser. Der Unterschied zwischen Standard- und Umgangssprache ist nicht eine Klassifizierung von Sprechern sondern von Sprechsituationen. Wenn ein Sprecher das Konstrukt benutzt, wechselt er das Register und benutzt Umgangssprache. Bei den allermeisten Sprechern hat dies aber nichts damit zu tun, irgendwas abwertendes ausdrücken zu wollen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> wechselt er das Register und benutzt Umgangssprache


Dann verwenden wir vollkommen unterschiedliche Definitionen der Begriffe.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dann verwenden wir vollkommen unterschiedliche Definitionen der Begriffe.


Ok, egal wie man es nennt. Die abwertende Konnotation, von der du redest, ist eine regionalsprachliche Besonderheit eines geographisch eng begrenzten Gebietes und keineswegs auf die deutsche Gemeinsprache, egal welchen Registers, zu übertragen.


----------



## Sowka

Minnesota Guy said:


> Wäre es akzeptabel, wenn ein Nichtmuttersprachler von sich selbst so redete? Z. B., Hallo, ich bin der Jack/der Jean-Marie/der Minoru, usw.
> (Oder wäre es doch irgendwie lächerlich?)


Ich könnte das durchaus so sagen, und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mich in Vorstellungsrunden, etwa bei Gewerkschaftsseminaren, schon so vorgestellt habe: "Dann mach ich mal weiter. Ich bin die Heike, 42 Jahre alt, zur Zeit ...".


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die abwertende Konnotation, von der du redest, ist eine regionalsprachliche Besonderheit


...die jedem Sprachschüler als Faktum der deutschen Standardsprache beigebracht wird! Darauf kommt es ja wohl auch an.

Dass viele Regionen umgangssprachlich Artikel einfügen, ändert nichts an dieser Tatsache.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ...die jedem Sprachschüler als Faktum der deutschen Standardsprache beigebracht wird!


Du verallgemeinerst hier wirklich deine eigene Wahrnehmung und den Usus in deiner Umgebung unzulässig. So etwas gibt es wirklich nicht. Es wird Lernenden beigebracht, dass dieses Konstrukt standardsprachlich nicht verwendet wird. Mehr nicht. Und wenn Sprachlehrer in deiner Region es vereinzelt so lehren sollten, dann unterlägen sie demselben Irrtum wie du.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> (2) Wenn Standardsprecher entgegen dieser Regel dennoch einen Artikel vor Namen verwenden, dann tun sie dies, um die genannte Person abzuwerten (pejorativ, derogativ).


Was ist ein "Standardsprecher"? 
Verwenden "Standardsprecher" nie Umgangssprache?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es wird Lernenden beigebracht, dass dieses Konstrukt standardsprachlich nicht verwendet wird.


Not even that.  It’s not brought up at all, since the default assumption cross-linguistically is that proper nouns don’t take an article.  There’s no need to explicitly say that this is the case in standard German.  I’ve never encountered this in a grammar book; I encountered it in real life, like hundreds of other colloquialisms like “Amis” and “mega.”


----------



## Demiurg

Sowka said:


> Ich könnte das durchaus so sagen, und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mich in Vorstellungsrunden, etwa bei Gewerkschaftsseminaren, schon so vorgestellt habe: "Dann mach ich mal weiter. Ich bin die Heike, 42 Jahre alt, zur Zeit ...".


Geht mir genauso. Ich verwende es in informellen Situationen, wo sich die Leute duzen und mit Vornamen anreden.  In einer formellen Vorstellungsrunde würde ich nie den Artikel verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

In einer formellen Runde würde ich mich mit Familiennamen oder mit Vornamen + Familiennamen vorstellen. Dort würde ich den Artikel nicht verwenden. 
Damit entfällt dort:_ Ich bin der Bernd._


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Not even that.  It’s not brought up at all, since the default assumption cross-linguistically is that proper nouns don’t take an article.  There’s no need to explicitly say that this is the case in standard German. ...


Hi, elroy, could you, please, define "proper noun"? Maybe I misunderstand it.
Does it also include acronyms, or names of countries and towns? We always used "die DDR", vor example. Also "Das Deutschland" is possible in some context.
Regularly we use articles with "Eigennamen" if we want to define a special one. Das MacDonalds im Stadtzentrum ...

Is "Proper name" = "Eigenname" or something else?

PS:
Eigenname – Wikipedia


> Eigenname und Artikelgebrauch​Eigennamen können ebenso wie Gattungsnamen mit einem Artikel und Adjektiven zu einer komplexen Nominalphrase verbunden werden. Die Aufgaben bestimmter und unbestimmter Artikel sind aber verschieden von der Funktion, die diese bei Gattungsnamen haben. Für den Gebrauch von Artikeln bei Eigennamen ist vor allem zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um Personennamen, geographische Namen oder sonstige Eigennamen handelt.



There are much more details in the Wikipedia. Especially if an "Eigenname" is a geographical name, articles are used frequently.

Edit: I used "Eigenname" now to wait for an answer if it is the same as Proper name.


Literatur:
https://www.ling.uni-stuttgart.de/institut/ilg/team/Dateien/Karnowski_Pafel-2005.pdf

Artikelgebrauch mit Eigennamen wird erläutert, ist aber viel zu lang zum Zitieren.

Die Sprache ist wahrscheinlich zu wissenschaftlich. Ich gebe deshalb nur ein kurzes Beispiel mit zwei entgegengesetzten Meinungen:


Der overte definite Artikel in Eigennamen ist ein Expletivum. 
vs.
 Der overte definite Artikel in Eigennamen hat dieselbe Semantik wie der definite Artikel in anderen Verwendungen, d. h. er ist kein Expletivum.


----------



## elroy

Yes, there are exceptions.


----------



## Sowka

Ich würde, nach Studium des gesamten Threads, gerne einmal meine Sicht der Dinge darlegen:

1) Ich verwende durchaus "Artikel + Vorname", und zwar voller Respekt. Das tue ich nicht stringent -- mal sage oder schreibe ich den Artikel, mal nicht. Aber für mich ist es vollkommen normal, etwas zu sagen oder zu schreiben wie:

"Ich kann Grammatik leider nicht gut erklären. Aber der Klaus und die Katja aus dem Forum, die haben das wirklich drauf! "

Man sieht, dass dies in einem informellen Kontext geschieht: Es werden nur die Vornamen verwendet und "etwas draufhaben" ist eine umgangssprachliche Wendung.

In einem formellen Kontext würde ich diese Konstruktion nicht verwenden, weil ich dann auch nicht die Vornamen verwenden würde. Formell wäre mein Satz also:

"Ich kann Grammatik leider nicht gut erklären. Aber Klaus Hum und Katja Bug aus dem Forum sind darin sehr qualifiziert."

2) Ich verwende, wie oben (#76) schon gesagt, manchmal den Artikel auch für mich selbst, wenn ich nur meinen Vornamen verwende. Ich schreibe also durchaus auch unter private Briefe:

Viele Grüße
von der Heike


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich benutze auch öfters den Artikel vor Vornamen, wenn ich mich umgangssprachlich ausdrücke. Region: Westfalen.



Minnesota Guy said:


> Wäre es akzeptabel, wenn ein Nichtmuttersprachler von sich selbst so redete? Z. B., Hallo, ich bin der Jack/der Jean-Marie/der Minoru, usw.
> (Oder wäre es doch irgendwie lächerlich?)


Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es lächerlich wäre, aber ich würde eher eine andere Möglichkeit empfehlen:
Hallo, ich heiße Jack.
Hallo, ich heiße Jean-Marie.
etc.

Wenn man den Nachnamen mit dazu sagt, dann wäre der Artikel aber tatsächlich lächerlich, und das ganz unabhängig davon, ob man nun Muttersprachler ist oder nicht.
Hallo, ich bin Jack Daniels.



Hutschi said:


> Völlig unklar ist mir, wieso "der Anton" nicht standardsprachlich korrekt ist. Ich denke, das ist künstlich und folgt nicht der allgemeinen Sprachpraxis.


Es ist nicht standardsprachlich, weil es umgangssprachlich ist. Umgangssprache zählt zum Substandard, siehe hier: Substandard – Wikipedia


Kajjo said:


> Meine Güte, Leute, es ist NICHT standardsprachlich und gilt bei Prüfungen als Fehler.
> 
> Dass es in regionaler Umgangssprache üblich ist, ist davon doch völlig unabhängig. Man sollte keinem Deutschlernenden etwas beibringen, das in Prüfungen falsch […] ist.
> 
> Mit korrekter Standardsprache kommt man überall durch.


Sehr richtig!

Aber manchmal kann man auf den Artikel nicht verzichten, und pejorativ ist es dann auch nicht. Beispiel:
Der liebe Kajjo hat gesagt, dass … 😄 

Liebe Grüße
von Schlabberlatz


----------



## Magdeutsch

Kajjo said:


> + Artikel vor Namen gilt standardsprachlich als FALSCH
> + Artikel vor Namen wirken standardsprachlich ABWERTEND
> 
> Der Artikel vor einem Namen macht eine Person zu einem Objekt. Die Verwendung des Artikels ist daher standardsprachlich in weiten Teilen Nord- und Westdeutschlands mehr oder minder stark ABWERTEND. Man sollte standardsprachlich als Deutschlernender unbedingt Artikel vor Namen vermeiden! Der Artikel gilt in Prüfungen zudem als Fehler.
> 
> In manchen dialektal beeinflussten Regionen insbesondere in Süd- und Südostdeutschland sind Artikel vor Namen umgangssprachlich üblich und werden dort positiv wahrgenommen.
> 
> 
> Aber das gilt nur für deine und ähnliche Dialektregionen. Für mich klingt das regelrecht _lächerlich _und abwertend, als ob du ein Objekt wärest. So kann man vielleicht von Bernd-dem-Brot sprechen, aber nicht von echten Personen -- ich finde es regelrecht unfair, dass du das in #2 nicht extrem deutlich als regional-dialektal markierst.
> 
> Für Standardsprecher ist das abwertend. Das ist die essentielle Information.


In Kurschbuch "Themen Aktuell 1" says "Wie heißt du?-Ich bin die Ingrid" and it is not by mistake written because it has like a bubble that shows me that when I  introduce myself I should say "Hallo, Ich bin die Ingrid (again) /der Christoph..."


----------



## Kajjo

Magdeutsch said:


> In Kurschbuch "Themen Aktuell 1" says "Wie heißt du?-Ich bin die Ingrid" and it is not by mistake written because it has like a bubble that shows me that when I introduce myself I should say "Hallo, Ich bin die Ingrid (again) /der Christoph..."


An Austrian book? 

I strictly advise against using an article. It is not standard German.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> An Austrian book?
> 
> I strictly advise against using an article. It is not standard German.


It is clearly a colloquial context and in colloquial contexts using the article with *first* names is completely normal in most of Germany as well. In these areas it may even sound a bit stiff without It.


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> An Austrian book?


I don't know the book, but does your question mean that "article+name" is a kind of Austriazismus?


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> I don't know the book, but does your question mean that "article+name" is a kind of Austriazismus?


No. The issue is only that there are areas in Germany where this usage sounds odd even in colloquial contexts, while such areas do not exist in Austria and Switzerland. But even in Germany it is quite a small area. I recon about 20% of the population live there.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> I don't know the book, but does your question mean that "article+name" is a kind of Austriazismus?


I have never seen a textbook from Germany teaching the article. I could imagine that Austria would teach it that way.

I consider it in German to be a gross mistake to teach it this way.


> with *first* names is completely normal is most of Germany as well


But not standard and not to be taught in my opinion. If a teacher actually teaches this he failed in his job. My opinion.


----------



## Magdeutsch

Kajjo said:


> An Austrian book?
> 
> I strictly advise against using an article. It is not standard German.


I don't think it is Austrian to be honest. My teacher who recommended the book to me is half Greek half Swiss. And the book says Deutsch als Fremdsprache Themen Aktuell 1 by Hueber. Inside says that it is printed in Germany...

I want to say that I haven't read all two pages of the discussion on the matter but only until the debate started and remembered that I had read that in my Coursebook,and wanted to add this info to the discussion. He had also advised me not to use the article with names without much discussion or explanations why the book uses it and I shouldn't...


----------



## Kajjo

Magdeutsch said:


> half Swiss


OK, I should have asked "Swiss or Austrian", so he is not "bundesdeutsch".



Magdeutsch said:


> that I had read that in my Coursebook,and wanted to add this info to the discussion


For me it's bordering on appalling to teach this in textbooks. Colloquial mistakes might be common in large parts of the German speaking area, but that doesn't make them proper German. There are regions in which this mistake is considered quite deeply.

Anyway, you now know about the dispute and make your own decision to go with a version which is correct everywhere or use a common mistake.


----------



## Hutschi

Only that it is not a mistake in coll. language in wide parts of Germany - and as far as I know it is standard in Switzerland and Austria.
In the North it might be a mistake in coll. language.
I thought we agree that it is not a colloquial mistake in Germany (in large parts) but a mistake in standard language (codified language) only.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In the North it might be a mistake in coll. language.


In standard German it is a mistake in any register. Name are not used with article. Persons are not objects (in the sense of items or things). That's the important part. It is considered pejorative and condescending because it treats people like items.

In Northern Germany this is felt usually quite deeply and we just try to ignore it as best as possible. For me it is still really annoying. I dislike it so much.



Hutschi said:


> I thought we agree that it is not a colloquial mistake in Germany but a mistake in standard language (codified language) only.


We use different definitions of these terms, so a proper discussion is not possible. Just because something is said in colloquial register it doesn't mean you can make any mistakes just because they are common. But this leads too far, not again please.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> In standard German it is a mistake in any register. Name are not used with article. Persons are not objects. That's the important part. It is considered pejorative and condescending because it treats people like objects.


In the text, the article is used with one's own name ("Ich bin die Ingrid"). This cannot be pejorative. See also my #76.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> In the text, the article is used with one's own name ("Ich bin die Ingrid"). This cannot be pejorative.


Of course not. My first comment asked for the origin. Of course this a regional issue or a common colloquial "usage" (to avoid the term mistake).

But who learns such an introduction will most likely apply it to other's names, too. Don't you think so?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist zumindest umstritten auch in der Standardsprache, hier eine Quelle:
Personennamen mit Artikel – Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen


> Werden Vor- und Nachnamen einer Person genannt, stehen sie in der geschriebenen Standardsprache meist ohne Artikel: _Dieser Behauptung widerspricht Franz Müller aufs Heftigste._ (Schwarzwälder Bote). Im gesprochenen Deutsch wird aber auch hier der bestimmte Artikel gebraucht (weniger häufig im Norden Deutschlands[2]).* Im geschriebenen Standard tritt der Artikel allerdings auch auf – und nicht nur, wenn gesprochene Sprache wiedergegeben oder simuliert werden soll. Dies geschieht insgesamt häufiger im südlichen deutschsprachigen Raum.* Vor allem in D-süd, A und STIR wird die Kombination von Vor- und Nachname mit Artikel gebraucht: _"Ich habe sie bereits 2003 bei einem Ideenwettbewerb der Stadt Villach eingereicht", erzählt die Amanda Christof, Zimmervermieterin und Tanzlehrerin._ (Kleine Zeitung, Steiermark und Kärnten). In A-mitte und D-südost wird bei Nennung beider Namen zudem ab und zu der Nachname vor den Vornamen gestellt – ebenfalls so, wie es in der gesprochenen Sprache verbreitet der Fall ist[3]: _Der Baumann Schorsch ist immer noch ein sehr vereinsverbundener Mensch, es gibt nur einige Vereine, die ihn nicht zu seinen Mitgliedern zählen können._ (Oberbayerisches Volksblatt).



(Hervorhebung von mir)

I did believe you that in standard language it is wrong. But this is not so sure anymore.




Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> We use different definitions of these terms, so a proper discussion is not possible. Just because something is said in colloquial register it doesn't mean you can make any mistakes just because they are common. But this leads too far, not again please.


Of course there may be mistakes in coll. register. But these are others. But we spoke about article with names, and here it is often no mistake.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In standard German it is a mistake in any register.


This is absolutely not true. In colloquial registers frowning on this use is a northern regionalism. Repeating your claim doesn't make it any truer.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Of course there may be mistakes in coll. register. But these are others. But we spoke about article with names, and here it is often no mistake.


Well, depends on definitions of mistakes, regional variants, dialect and whatever. We make the world more complicated than necessary. Learners of German should be taught proper German and not regional colloquialisms that are controversial in other regions. A teacher who does this, is a cruelly bad teacher in my opinion.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> This is a northern regionalism.


This is simply untrue. Article in front of names are considered mistakes in all German tests I know.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Name are not used with article. Persons are not objects.


I do not see a relation to the usage of the article.

And I even think it depends on the context and on definition of objects.

For example in Grammar: Er sagt mir etwas. "Er" is subject, "mir" is object, both are persons.

---
I am very sorry that I did not check whether the usage is standard.  Now I found it is.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> I do not see a relation to the usage of the article.


Object in the sense of item, not as grammar function.



Hutschi said:


> I am very sorry that I did not check whether the usage is standard. Now I found it is.


Where did you find this surprising mistake?


----------



## Hutschi

Personennamen mit Artikel – Variantengrammatik* des Standarddeutschen*
Hervorhebung von mir.


----------



## Kajjo

> Im Standarddeutschen werden Personennamen in aller Regel ohne Artikel gebraucht. (Wikipedia)


Quelle: Eigenname – Wikipedia

Auch aus Canoo/LEO kann  man leicht schließen, dass Artikel nicht standardsprachlich sind. Wörtlich heißt es:


> Im südlichen deutschen Sprachraum ist die Verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen *umgangssprachlich *üblich



Oder hier etwas salopper:


> Bei der Verwendung von Artikeln vor Namen handelt es sich somit um ein dialektales Merkmal, das sich über seine ursprünglichen Grenzen hinaus im regionalen Alltagsdeutsch weiter ausbreitet


Quelle: Artikel vor (Vor-)Namen: Die Marie ist aufm Weg zum Aldi ... - Institut für Landeskunde und Regionalgeschichte


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Personennamen mit Artikel – Variantengrammatik* des Standarddeutschen*
> Hervorhebung von mir.





> Vornamen stehen in der geschriebenen Standardsprache meist ohne Artikel.



An dem Satz gib es doch nicht viel zu diskutieren, oder? Warum nehmen wir den nicht einfach?!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> I am very sorry that I did not check whether the usage is standard. Now I found it is.


This is misleading. It may be *southern* standard. It is definitely non-standard in most of Germany. They have some quotes from regional newspapers. You’d be hard-pressed to find something like that in the FAZ or similar papers.



Magdeutsch said:


> And the book says Deutsch als Fremdsprache Themen Aktuell 1 by Hueber.





Kajjo said:


> OK, I should have asked "Swiss or Austrian", so he is not "bundesdeutsch".


The book is "bundesdeutsch"… but Hueber is based in southern Germany…



Magdeutsch said:


> In Kurschbuch "Themen Aktuell 1" says "Wie heißt du?-Ich bin die Ingrid" and it is not by mistake written because it has like a bubble that shows me that when I introduce myself I should say "Hallo, Ich bin die Ingrid (again) /der Christoph..."


Is that a book for children? If it is for adults, they should definitely present more options than just this one! Even if it is for children it would be nice to include "Ich heiße Ingrid" as one possible answer. I guess that that is even the best option for beginners.


----------



## Kajjo

https://www.ling.uni-stuttgart.de/institut/ilg/team/Dateien/Karnowski_Pafel-2005.pdf

Linguisten zum Thema:


> Drei Typen lassen sich unterscheiden: kein definiter Artikel möglich (im Standarddeutschen bei Personen-,
> Stadt- und Staatsnamen im Neutrum [Singular] zum Beispiel); definiter
> Artikel obligatorisch (im Standarddeutschen bei Fluss-, Berg- und Planetennamen zum Beispiel); definiter Artikel fakultativ (in der Umgangssprache bei Personennamen etwa).



Ich bleibe also bei meiner Meinung, dass *der bestimmte Artikel vor Namen im Standarddeutschen falsch* ist; in der Umgangssprache im südlichen Bereich kommt der definite Artikel unstrittig oft vor und wird dort als normal empfunden.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Even if it is for children it would be nice to include "Ich heiße Ingrid" as one possible answer. I guess that that is even the best option for beginners.


 Thank you so much.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> An dem Satz gib es doch nicht viel zu diskutieren, oder? Warum nehmen wir den nicht einfach?!


Kein Problem. Es bedeutet, dass der Artikel oft korrekt ist, wenn er verwendet wird. Es ist dann eine Frage von Verwendung und Stil.

Es gibt eine Reihe von Fällen, in denen der Artikel mit Namen oder Vornamen gesetzt werden muss oder meist gesetzt wird.

Mir fallen auf Anhieb folgende ein, die zugleich das "Person wird als Objekt betrachtet"-Argument entkräften.

1. Die Müllers kommen zu Besuch. (Plural, Familie)
2. Der aufhaltsame Aufstieg des Arturo Ui (Brecht) - Genitiv
3. Der rote Robert (Buchtitel) -- sobald ein Adjektiv ins Spiel kommt, muss oft ein Artikel gesetzt werden
4. Um Missverständnisse über das Geschlecht auszuräumen: Die Kim traf gestern den Kim.
Es gibt noch viele andere.

Edit: leichte Ergänzungen, um die Verwendung besser klarzustellen.


----------



## Magdeutsch

Schlabberlatz said:


> This is misleading. It may be *southern* standard. It is definitely non-standard in most of Germany. They have some quotes from regional newspapers. You’d be hard-pressed to find something like that in the FAZ or similar papers.
> 
> 
> 
> The book is "bundesdeutsch"… but Hueber is based in southern Germany…
> 
> 
> Is that a book for children? If it is for adults, they should definitely present more options than just this one! Even if it is for children it would be nice to include "Ich heiße Ingrid" as one possible answer. I guess that that is even the best option for beginners.


Supposedly for 14 + ages , but I would say it is more  adults-beginners oriented.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es bedeutet, dass der Artikel oft korrekt ist, wenn er verwendet wird


Wie du aus Ausnahmen wieder ein "oft" konstruieren kannst, ist mir schleierhaft. Aber ja, es gibt gewisse Ausnahmen, die im realen Sprachgebrauch eher selten vorkommen. Aber sie kommen vor!



Hutschi said:


> die zugleich das "Person wird als Objekt betrachtet"-Argument entkräften


Das sehe ich nicht so. Ausnahmen entkräften gar nichts.

Das Beispiel mit "die Müllers" tendiert sogar zur Unterstützung, denn hier werden Personen zu einer abstrakteren Gruppe zusammengefasst. 

Zusammen mit attributiven Adjektiven ist der Artikel erforderlich. Aber wer sagt so etwas schon im Alltag? Auch hier schwingt in meinem Empfinden eine Art "Sachbeschreibung" mit. 



Hutschi said:


> Um Missverständnisse über das Geschlecht auszuräumen: Die Kim traf gestern den Kim.


Auch extrem selten und auch anders lösbar, z.B. mit Nennung des Nachnamens. Aber ja, solche extremen Einzelfälle kommen vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das Beispiel mit "die Müllers" tendiert sogar zur Unterstützung, denn hier werden Personen zu einer abstrakteren Gruppe zusammengefasst.


Dann war es ein Missverständnis. Ich dachte, Du meinst es pejorativ. Aber es ist neutral, dann ist das ok.

"Oft" hängt vom Kontext ab.
Und der Satz, über den wir jetzt einig sind, sagt, dass die Verwendung möglich ist, auch in Standarddeutsch.


Kajjo said:


> An dem Satz gib es doch nicht viel zu diskutieren, oder? Warum nehmen wir den nicht einfach?!





> Vornamen stehen in der geschriebenen Standardsprache meist ohne Artikel.


Das beinhaltet: Standardsprachlich werden auch Personennamen mit Artikel verwendet, wenn auch selten in geschriebener Sprache.
Der entscheidende Punkt: Sie sind Teil der Standardsprache.

Edit: Link eingefügt. Fehlendes Wort ergänzt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> This is simply untrue. Article in front of names are considered mistakes in all German tests I know.


Tests are rarely if ever concerned with colloquial registers. That means next to nothing.

Ich kopiere hier mal eine Analyse von mir, von einem Austausch, den wir früher schon mal privat zu dem Thema hatten:

Das Problem, das wir hier haben, ist, dass du auf der Verallgemeinerung deiner [Interpretation als falsch in allen Registern] beharrst. Es ist ja richtig und wichtig, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es diese Interpretation gibt. Und da hat ja auch niemand ein Problem mit. Das einzige Problem besteht darin, dass du sie mit Biegen und Brechen zum "Standard" erklären willst.

Du beziehst dich hier wahrscheinlich auf solche Aussagen:
"Vor anderen Familiennamen im Singular hat der Artikel meist eine abwertende Funktion: _Der Schmidt war wieder mal betrunken._" (Leo)​Das ist ja auch korrekt. Aber das Schlüsselwort in dieser Aussage ist "*vor* anderen *Familien*namen". Das hat auch niemand bestritten. In südliches umgangssprachlicher Verwendung (außer in bairischen Dialekten) kommt der Artikel unmittelbar vor Familiennamen ja auch nicht vor und darum reden wir über diesen Fall auch hier nicht. Das ist aber auch bereits mehrfach klargestellt worden. Du ignorierst das nur standhaft.

In Bezug auf die Verwendung *vor Vornamen* steht bei Leo einfach nur:
"Im südlichen deutschen Sprachraum ist die Verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen umgangssprachlich üblich: _der Franz und die Ingrid_" (auf derselbe Seite wie oben)​Und das ist auch richtig. Was noch fehlt, ist der Hinweis, dass dies auch vor Anreden gebraucht werden kann (_der Herr Schmidt und die Frau Müller_).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Im südlichen deutschen Sprachraum ist die Verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen umgangssprachlich üblich


Die Betonung auf "umgangssprachlich üblich" ergibt doch nur dann Sinn, wenn es standardsprachlich eben nicht korrekt ist.

Linguisten zum Thema:


> Drei Typen lassen sich unterscheiden: kein definiter Artikel möglich (im Standarddeutschen bei Personen-,
> Stadt- und Staatsnamen im Neutrum [Singular] zum Beispiel); definiter
> Artikel obligatorisch (im Standarddeutschen bei Fluss-, Berg- und Planetennamen zum Beispiel); definiter Artikel fakultativ (in der Umgangssprache bei Personennamen etwa).


Das ist doch ganz eindeutig. Ich weiß nicht, was da noch strittig wäre.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Betonung auf "umgangssprachlich üblich" ergibt doch nur dann Sinn, wenn es standardsprachlich eben nicht korrekt ist.


Darüber sind wir uns ja einig. Es geht auch einzig um umgangssprachliche Register.

Ich z.B. habe lange genug außerhalb Norddeutschlands gelebt, dass die Verwendung des Artikels mit Vornamen für mich umgangssprachlich vollkommen selbstverständlich (anders als bei oberdeutschen Sprechern allerdings nicht zwingend) ist. In einem Brief oder einer Email würde ich das aber nie tun. Höchstens vielleicht in einer SMS/WhatsApp-Message, aber auch dort eher selten.


----------



## Sowka

Der Punkt ist wahrscheinlich, dass Kajjo erwartet, dass im Sprachunterricht nur Standard vorkommen soll.

Und da sage ich als Englischlernende aus den 60er/70er Jahren: Nein!

Ich war gut in Englisch, aber ich konnte die Leute in England nicht verstehen und mich nicht im Gespräch ausdrücken, weil die Leute nicht so wie in meinen Büchern gesprochen haben. Und ich selbst klang _bookish_, hölzern, ungelenk. 

*Zum Glück* wird der Sprachunterricht heutzutage stärker an der tatsächlich verwendeten Sprache orientiert. Und in Dialogen wird nun einmal Umgangsdeutsch gesprochen.

Zur Verteilung von "Artikel + Vorname" gibt es diese interessante Grafik, die zeigt, dass die Verwendung durchaus weit verbreitet ist.

Und wo sie "unüblich" ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Menschen sie kategorisch ablehnen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Darüber sind wir uns ja einig.


Das ist eine gute Nachricht. Bisher hatte ich das zumindest bei anderen nicht so klar herausgelesen.

ERGEBNIS: *Artikel vor Namen sind standardsprachlich falsch* (bis auf einige spezielle Ausnahmen).



berndf said:


> Es geht auch einzig um umgangssprachliche Register.


Ja, und hier haben wir wohl ein Definitionsproblem. Für mich ist die Aussage "ist umgangssprachlich üblich" eine deskriptive Sichtweise, beschreibt also das Auftreten dieses Fehlers in der Umgangssprache. Ich schaffe es nicht, diese deskriptive Aussage quasi-präskriptiv zu interpretieren im Sinne von "ist in der Umgangssprache richtig". Das ergibt für mich genau Null Sinn.

Umgangssprache unterliegt ja auch den gleichen Regeln, missachtet sie halt nur manchmal. Letztendlich darf man Hinweise auf umgangssprachliches Auftreten nur deskriptiv sehen und nicht daraus ableiten, dass es spezielle Regeln für Umgangssprache gibt. Ich finde nicht, dass etwas umgangssprachlich "richtig", aber standardsprachlich "falsch" sein kann. Es kann einfach nur faktisch in der Umgangssprache oftmals so verwendet werden, also rein aus deskriptiver Sichtweise.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> Der Punkt ist wahrscheinlich, dass Kajjo erwartet, dass im Sprachunterricht nur Standard vorkommen soll.


Selbstverständlich muss im Deutschunterricht Standarddeutsch gelehrt werden. Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es nicht lebensnah oder lebhaft sein kann. Aber wenn man Abweichungen von der Standardsprache unterrichtet, dann sollte man darauf hinweisen und beide Alternativen anbieten und nicht so tun, als ob es korrekt wäre. 

Auch der Duden umfasst doch ganz viele Gebrauchsmarkierungen wie salopp, derb, vulgär, umgangssprachlich, Kindersprache oder dergleichen. Das ist völlig legitim und alles Bestandteil der Standardsprache, nur halt unterschiedliche Gebrauchsebenen. 

Natürlich darf man auch lässige Formulierungen oder umgangssprachliche Ausdrücke unterrichten, aber genau wie der Duden sollte man sie dann auch entsprechend markieren, zum Beispiel als derb oder vulgär, und niemanden glauben lassen, dass das Wort ganz harmlos wäre. Das gleiche gilt erst recht bei Dingen wie Artikel vor Name, die regional stark kontrovers sind. Warum sollte man einen Schüler ins offene Messer rennen lassen?

Also ja, Sprache sollte lebensnah und in allen Gebrauchsebenen unterrichtet werden, aber Wörter und Formulierungen sollten entsprechend markiert werden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Magdeutsch said:


> Supposedly for 14 + ages , but I would say it is more  adults-beginners oriented.


Thank you! That’s a surprise.

 Warning to you and other learners of German: The following is wrong: 


Hutschi said:


> Das beinhaltet: Standardsprachlich werden auch Personennamen mit Artikel verwendet, wenn auch selten in geschriebener Sprache.
> Der entscheidende Punkt: Sie sind Teil der Standardsprache.


This statement is so incomplete that it is wrong. There are a few exceptions that are acceptable in standard German, see above. Also, it seems that there are some regions in the south of Germany where "definite article before first name" can be considered part of the _*regional*_ standard, see above. But it is not generally part of standard German because it is considered to be *colloquial* in a lot of regions. (Colloquial German is part of sub-standard German Substandard – Wikipedia .)



berndf said:


> Darüber sind wir uns ja einig. Es geht auch einzig um umgangssprachliche Register.


It seems that Hutschi disagrees.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich benutze auch öfters den Artikel vor Vornamen, wenn ich mich umgangssprachlich ausdrücke. Region: Westfalen.


I think it is OK to include it in a textbook, but it should not be the only option that is presented, see above.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Umgangssprache unterliegt ja auch den gleichen Regeln, missachtet sie halt nur manchmal.





Kajjo said:


> Ich finde nicht, dass etwas umgangssprachlich "richtig", aber standardsprachlich "falsch" sein kann.


Nein, das siehst Du leider falsch.

Du gehst davon aus, dass es festgeschriebene „Regeln“ _a priori_ gibt, die dann entweder eingehalten oder missachtet werden. Das einzige, was es _a priori_ gibt, ist _Sprache_, und die ist in ständigem Wandel. Ihre _echten_ Regeln werden organisch und ohne äußeren Einfluss bestimmt.

Bei der Standardsprache handelt es sich um zweierlei:
1.) Regeln, die auch den echten, organischen Regeln entsprechen. Man spricht so, wie vom Standard vorgesehen.
2.) Regeln, die nicht oder nur teilweise den echten, organischen Regeln entsprechen. Man spricht nicht (ausschließlich) so, wie vom Standard vorgesehen.

Da sich Sprache ständig ändert und da den Entscheidungen, was standardsprachlich richtig ist und was nicht, etliche diverse Motivationen und Überlegungen zugrundeliegen, die komplex, unberechenbar und ungeradlinig sind, wird es immer nur eine Teilüberlappung zwischen den festgeschriebenen Regeln der Standardsprache und den organischen, echten Regeln der lebendigen Sprache geben.

Umgangssprache „unterliegt“ nicht den Regeln der Standardsprache, sondern nur ihren eigenen, organisch entwickelten. Sollte mal an einer Stelle die organische Regel mit der standardsprachlichen Regel übereinstimmen, so ist das nun mal so, aber bei abweichenden Regeln wird nichts „missachtet“, sondern die betreffende umgangssprachliche Regel wurde aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht in die Standardsprache aufgenommen.

Alles, was in der Umgangssprache natürlich vorkommt, ist per Definition umgangssprachlich richtig. Es kann zugleich standardsprachlich richtig oder falsch sein, je nachdem, wie sich das die Standardsprache in dem Fall überlegt hat.

Umgangssprache verändert sich ständig und macht sich dabei keine Sorgen, ob die neuen Formen als „richtig“ oder „falsch“ gelten sollen: Alles, was natürlich vorkommt, ist richtig. Nur die Standardsprache ist immer bestrebt, die Umgangssprache unter die Lupe zu nehmen und alles darauf zu überprüfen, ob es nun als standardsprachlich erklärt werden darf oder nicht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es nicht lebensnah oder lebhaft sein kann.


Und_ Hallo ich bin Kai _anstatt _Hallo ich bin der Kai_ ist eben genau *nicht *lebensnah.... Außer eben regionalsprachlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Da sich Sprache ständig ändert und da den Entscheidungen, was standardsprachlich richtig ist und was nicht, etliche diverse Motivationen und Überlegungen zugrundeliegen, die komplex, unberechenbar und ungeradlinig sind, wird es immer nur eine Teilüberlappung zwischen den festgeschriebenen Regeln der Standardsprache und den organischen, echten Regeln der lebendigen Sprache geben.





elroy said:


> Alles, was in der Umgangssprache natürlich vorkommt, ist per Definition umgangssprachlich richtig.


Das geht meiner Meinung nach etwas zu weit. Mit dieser "Regel" könnte man alles absegnen, auch die "schlimmsten Verbrechen"  gegen die Standardsprache. 




> Alles, was in der Umgangssprache *häufig* vorkommt/ weit verbreitet ist, ist per Definition umgangssprachlich richtig.


_Das_ würde ich auch unterschreiben.


----------



## Magdeutsch

I respect all of you who have taken part in this heated discussion , when I see your names agreeing on something I read here in this forum I take it for right because someone of you has agreed it is right. I don't know any of you  personally,only judge you from what you write and seem to know what you are talking about and have come to respect you more than my grammar books or google results . And in these 3 pages of discussion I have tried to follow you but my German failed me bad  along the way, and had to use a lot of google translate( please try to argue in English next time p)) which sometimes didn't make sense...

But as an learner of a foreign language I would like to know what the official (?) the standard (?) the right (?) way is to say something in another language. Language is a living thing and changes I respect that, so what is German school books say about that? What do your children learn at school? Of course I want to know how in everyday life you use the words so as not sound like a robot or like a had an encyclopedia for breakfast...

Humbly,
Magdeutsch


----------



## Dymn

I think you're good *not* using the article in any setting, that's the standard. It seems in some regions not only the article is used, but also not using it would sound weird. But even in those cases they know the standard, which is what a foreigner is expected to use, and colloquialisms are only to be incorporated in a natural way at an advanced stage. That's my five cents.


----------



## berndf

Dymn said:


> I think you're good *not* using the article in any setting, that's the standard. It seems in some regions not only the article is used, but also not using it would sound weird. But even in those cases they know the standard, which is what a foreigner is expected to use, and colloquialisms are only to be incorporated in a natural way at an advanced stage. That's my five cents.


As a general rule I agree. You have to be extremely careful with the use of colloquialisms unless you master a language really well. It is often difficult to judge the register attribution of an expression you "pick up in the street" and you risk inadvertently being rude or vulgar. That is something I experienced when moving in a foreign country many years ago. I now feel secure enough to use colloquialisms (in French) but it took me quite a bit. Until then it is better at least to check with natives before incorporating a colloquialism in one's own active vocabulary.

In this particular case you you risk nothing either way. There is nothing rude or impolite in colloquial contexts and while it might be seen as unpleasently stiff and bookish if a locals (over-)uses standard language, it is always accepted coming from a foreigner. The worst that could possibly happen is that someone explains to you "we write it this ways but this is not how we say it".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Für mich ist die Aussage "ist umgangssprachlich üblich" eine deskriptive Sichtweise, beschreibt also das Auftreten dieses Fehlers in der Umgangssprache.


Wenn Du schreiben würdest:

Für mich ist die Aussage "ist umgangssprachlich üblich" eine deskriptive Sichtweise, beschreibt also das Auftreten dieses _Phänomens/dieses Brauchs _in der Umgangssprache.

würden wir übereinkommen. Es ist einfach kein Fehler.
Natürlich gibt es auch in der Umgangssprache Fehler, das Beschriebene gehört nicht dazu.

I translate the essential part:

If you would not call it an error in colloquial language but usage we could agree.
It is not a mistake in coll. language.

In letters I usually use it except in formal letters. In formal letters usually we do not use Vornamen alone (the first name alone) - so the problem disappears.  (But this is changing as kind of Anglicism.) 

---
Add on: as shown in the maps in the beginning, the area is approximately 2/3 of the German speaking areas.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist die Aussage "ist umgangssprachlich üblich" eine deskriptive Sichtweise, beschreibt also das Auftreten dieses _Phänomens/dieses Brauchs _in der Umgangssprache.


Ja, darauf können wir uns einigen.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> I think you're good *not* using the article in any setting, that's the standard.


 That's safe.


Dymn said:


> colloquialisms are only to be incorporated in a natural way at an advanced stage


 Fully agree. We argued in favor of this rule of thumb in many topics. First master the standard language, then carefully add colloquialisms.


berndf said:


> You have to be extremely careful with the use of colloquialisms unless you master a language really well. It is often difficult to judge the register attribution of an expression


 Exactly.

Further, we have to consider that most learners learn for a reason, e.g. applying for university, jobs, writing letters, reading books and most of them have to pass exams which require mastery of standard German.

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG


*Artikel vor Namen sind standardsprachlich falsch* (bis auf einige spezielle Ausnahmen).
*Artikel vor Namen sind in der Umgangssprache üblich* im süddeutschen Sprachraum.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ZUSAMMENFASSUNG
> 
> 
> *Artikel vor Namen sind standardsprachlich falsch* (bis auf einige spezielle Ausnahmen).
> *Artikel vor Namen sind in der Umgangssprache üblich* im süddeutschen Sprachraum.


Im Wesentlichen m.E. richtig. Nur "im süddeutschen Sprachraum" finde ich irreführend (nicht von Dir, sondern von LEO, wo die Formulierung her stammt). Diese Raum, um den es hier geht, umfasst neben dem oberdeutschen Sprachraum auch den gesamten mitteldeutschen Sprachraum und die südliche Hälfte Norddeutschlands (hier definiert als das Gebiet nördlich des historischen Verlaufs der Benrather Linie). Orte wie Hannover und Münster (Westf.) gehören bereits dazu und die kann man ja wirklich nicht als "Süddeutschland" bezeichnen.


----------



## JClaudeK

> *Dr. Bopp*
> Der Artikel wird aber auch in der Standardsprache manchmal bei Namen verwendet. Das geschieht vor allem bei Familiennamen von Frauen, denen man so den Status einer Diva zuspricht:
> _Mit dem „Blauen Engel“ gelang der Dietrich der internationale Durchbruch._
> Bei weniger bekannten Frauen und Männern hat die Verwendung des Artikels beim Familiennamen interessanterweise den gegenteiligen Effekt. Der Artikel gilt hier wieder als umgangssprachlich und er zeugt oft von einer – gelinde gesagt – nicht allzu ehrfurchtsvollen Haltung gegenüber der Person, über die man spricht:
> _Hast du gehört, was die Huber gemacht haben soll!?_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> ZUSAMMENFASSUNG
> 
> 
> *Artikel vor Namen sind standardsprachlich falsch* (bis auf einige spezielle Ausnahmen).
> *Artikel vor Namen sind in der Umgangssprache üblich* im süddeutschen Sprachraum.




In einer sehr weiten Bedeutung von "süddeutsch" stimme ich zu.
see:


berndf said:


> Nur "im süddeutschen Sprachraum" finde ich irreführend (nicht von Dir, sondern von LEO, wo die Formulierung her stammt). Diese Raume umfasst den gesamten Mitteldeutschen Sprachraum und die südliche Hälfte Norddeutschlands (hier definiert als das Gebiet nördlich des historischen Verlaufs der Benrather Linie).





Article in front of names are wrong in standard language, with special exceptions.
In coll. language they are regularly used in the southern areas of German language.

To show what is south in this context I repeat the maps:

Red indicates that it is usually used.
Blue indicates that it is usually not used.
Yellow means that it is used occassionally.



Hutschi said:


> Source: Artikel+Vorname «  atlas-alltagssprache








between friends





in schools


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> between friends





Hutschi said:


> in schools


Das finde ich interessant und entspricht meiner Vermutung. Von Muttersprachlerseite diskutiert hier, wie ich das sehe, weitgehend die Generation 50+ unter sich. Unter Jugendlichen scheint die Grenze schon weiter nördlich zu verlaufen und es ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dieser Gebrauch überall unauffällig ist. Hast Du einen Hinweis darauf, wie alt die Daten sind, die diesen Karten zugrunde liegen?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das finde ich interessant und entspricht meiner Vermutung. Von Muttersprachlerseite diskutiert hier im Wesentlichen die Generation 50+ unter sich. Unter Jugendlichen scheint die Grenze schon weiter nördlich zu verlaufen und es ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dieser Gebrauch überall unauffällig ist. Hast Du einen Hinweis darauf, wie alt die Daten sind, die diesen Karten zugrunde liegen?



20.12.2012 - 9. Runde
Neunte Runde «  atlas-alltagssprache


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Hast Du einen Hinweis darauf, wie alt die Daten sind, die diesen Karten zugrunde liegen?


2012


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, die Grafiken entsprechen aber wenig zufällig auch den Bereichen, in denen ohnehin die dialektalen Einflüsse auf den regionalen Akzent geringer sind, also besonders nah an der Standardsprache gesprochen wird. Insofern finde ich es etwas verwunderlich, dies nun gleich als Anlass zu nehmen, die ganze Sache so eingeschränkt darzustellen.

Aber ich stimme zu, dass man hier "süddeutsch" relativ weit gefasst verstehen muss. Dennoch finde ich es gut, dass Hutschi und Berndf nun meiner Zusammenfassung zustimmen und wir es dabei wohl belassen können.


Kajjo said:


> *Artikel vor Namen sind standardsprachlich falsch* (bis auf einige spezielle Ausnahmen).
> *Artikel vor Namen sind in der Umgangssprache üblich* im süddeutschen Sprachraum.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, die Grafiken entsprechen aber wenig zufällig auch den Bereichen, in denen ohnehin die dialektalen Einflüsse auf den regionalen Akzent geringer sind, also besonders nah an der Standardsprache gesprochen wird. Insofern finde ich es etwas verwunderlich, dies nun gleich als Anlass zu nehmen, die ganze Sache so eingeschränkt darzustellen.


Mit "dialektalem Einfluss" hat das Phänomen schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, wenn es das je hatte. Wenn überhaupt, dann die nicht-Benutzung des Konstrukts in Norddeutschland. Es ist, zumindest heute, ein ganz normaler Registerunterschied. Im Norden werden die Register genauso unterschieden wie anderswo auch. Nur unterscheidet sich norddeutsche Umgangssprache hier von der Umgangssprache im Rest des deutschen Sprachraums.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage, wegen der Etymologie:

Wird in Plattdeutsch der Artikel verwendet?
Wenn ja, dann wäre die Nichtbenutzung nicht direkt abhängig vom Dialekt - sondern durch den Spracherwerb von Hochdeutsch bedingt.

English, essential part:
Is the article used in "Plattdeutsch" (low German)?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Mit "dialektalem Einfluss" hat das Phänomen schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, wenn es das je hatte.


Diem Korrelation ist frappierend und ich habe noch keine andere Erklärung gelesen. Gibt es denn in den entsprechenden Dialekten in diesen Regionen auch den Artikel? 

Echtes Sächsisch, Bairisch, Schwäbisch, Kölsch? Wie ist es da?


----------



## Hutschi

In Sachsen weiß ich es nicht. In Dresden wird kaum noch sächsisch gesprochen.
Im fränkischen Sprachgebrauch im Sonneberger Gebiet ist er sehr üblich im Dialekt.
(Die Einschränkung mache ich um aus eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen zu können.)

English:
I do not know it for Saxxony. In the franconian area of Thuringia it is very common in the dialect. This is my own experience. I lived in Haselbach, now part of Sonneberg.


----------



## berndf

Es ist schwer zu sagen, wie der grammatikalisierte bestimmte Artikel mit Eigennamen entstanden ist. Der Prozess begann wohl im 16. Jahrhundert und hat wohl etwas mit der Entwicklung von beschreibenden Namenszusätzen zu Familiennamen (es gibt ja immer noch die Bezeichnung "*Zu*name" für Familienname). Besonders transparent ist dies noch im Bairischen mit seiner Femininableitung von Familiennamen, wie wenn man _Frau Huber _als _die Huberin_ (die Bäuerin des Huberhofes) oder Frau Müller als _die Müllerin_ bezeichnet. Dies findet man überall im hoch- und niederdeutschen Sprachraum in etwas unterschiedlichen Verteilungen. Besonders in attributiven Genitiven ist es recht häufig aufgetreten (_des Luthers Testament_ im Vorwort zu seiner Bibelübersetzung). Der nächste Erweiterungsschritt war dann auf Vollnamen: _Des Müllers Klara > Die Müller Klara/Die Klara Müller_.

Daneben gibt und gab es schon länger, wieder im gesamten hoch- und niederdeutschen Sprachraum, den Artikel bei Rufnamen in Verbindung mit beschreibenden Attributen: _Die schlaue Heike, der starke Hans_.

Durch Verbindung dieser beiden Quellen ergab sich dann wohl die Verwendung des Artikels mit Rufnamen. Die Grammatikalisierung scheint seinen Ursprung im Südosten zu haben. Es scheint aber kein dialektales, sondern ein regionales zu sein und die Verwendung hat sich graduell weiter ausgebreitet.

Ich habe hier eine Untersuchung mit Quellenauswertung vor allem aus dem 16. und 17. Jahrhundert gefunden: https://www.germanistik.uni-mainz.de/files/2019/06/Schmuck_Szczepaniak-2014-1.pdf


----------



## Sowka

Magdeutsch said:


> I respect all of you who have taken part in this heated discussion , when I see your names agreeing on something I read here in this forum I take it for right because someone of you has agreed it is right. I don't know any of you  personally,only judge you from what you write and seem to know what you are talking about and have come to respect you more than my grammar books or google results .


Thank you very much!  I think each one of us contributes their view, and from all the views combined you can form a better opinion than with books *alone*. A good textbook is a good start.


Magdeutsch said:


> And in these 3 pages of discussion I have tried to follow you but my German failed me bad  along the way, and had to use a lot of google translate( please try to argue in English next time p)) which sometimes didn't make sense...


I'm sorry! Sometimes I forget which language was used in the question, and I reply in the language that the last contribution was written in.


Magdeutsch said:


> But as an learner of a foreign language I would like to know what the official (?) the standard (?) the right (?) way is to say something in another language. Language is a living thing and changes I respect that, so what is German school books say about that? What do your children learn at school? Of course I want to know how in everyday life you use the words so as not sound like a robot or like a had an encyclopedia for breakfast...


The "problem" with colloquial language, as I see it, is that this is the language acquired and used in daily life. The school and its teachings come much later, and the things taught at school are much narrower than the language including its various registers.

Therefore, in the case of colloquial language, it's the perception of the native speakers that can tell you most. Good textbooks try to capture this part of the language as well (in your sentence, for example). But colloquial language is defined by a variety of aspects: The regions have been discussed in this thread, but there are also social aspects, professional aspects; the way you want to present yourself to the world as an individual is expressed in your language. 

I think this is, at least to some extent, why the discussion here has become so passionate. An expression that is completely usual and common in the environments in which I live may be unusual in other environments.

And thinking about the sentence "Ich bin die Ingrid", I think indeed that I associate it* most *with women (even without considering the article and the name ), with certain professions, such as teaching and social care, and with (my) political groups which are a little more to the left of the spectrum. However, this is just my perception, from me with my experience mainly in Hannover, and in the groups that I have participated in.

You can see in the diagrams that Hutschi provided that the "article + first name" is used in wide parts of Germany. It is important to note that this applies indeed only to "article + *first* name" because this immediately reduces the risk for you:

This issue (whether to say "Ich bin die Ingrid" or "Ich bin Ingrid") will occur only in situations in which you know that you are on a first-name-basis with the other person / people. In most situations in which you meet people for the first time, this will not be the case: In order to stay on the safe side of politeness, I'd suggest using formal language first. So I would present myself: "Guten Tag, ich bin Sowka Sowskowskaja."

No problem with any article. 

And then you will listen to what the other person says, and simply use the form they use. If the other person thinks that the informal level would be fine, they will say something like: "Hallo, ich bin die Ingrid / Hallo, ich bin Ingrid. Wollen wir uns nicht einfach duzen?"

And you can simply listen to what the other person says and use the form that they used. So I'd say: "Ja, prima. Ich bin Sowka" / "Ja, prima. Ich bin die Sowka".


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> And thinking about the sentence "Ich bin die Ingrid", I think indeed that I associate it* most *with women (even without considering the article and the name ), with certain professions, such as teaching and social care, and with (my) political groups which are a little more to the left of the spectrum. However, this is just my perception, from me with my experience mainly in Hannover, and in the groups that I have participated in.


That is interesting. I perceive a slight semantic difference between the two sentences. I find _Ich bin die Ingrid_ more assertive than _Ich bin Ingrid_. The latter only informs the other person of your name while by saying _Ich bin die Ingrid_ you claim your position (something like _I am the famous, the one and only, the well known Ingrid_).


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> That is interesting. I perceive a slight semantic difference between the two sentences. I find _Ich bin die Ingrid_ more assertive than _Ich bin Ingrid_. The latter only informs the other person of your name while by saying _Ich bin die Ingrid_ you claim your position (something like _I am the famous, the one and only, the well known Ingrid_).


I use this structure sometimes, and I really don't consider myself famous  in any way. 

(Ich bin nicht _die Knef_  )

Actually, thinking about it, I feel that the version with the article is *warmer*. Just my perception, and how I use it.


----------



## Alemanita

_Bewusst_ habe ich zum ersten Mal im deutschen Sprachgebrauch Artikel + *Vor*name wahrgenommen, als Diether Krebs im Jahr 1991 "_Ich bin der Martin, ne...?!" _sang bzw. aufführte. Es war damals so eindeutig eine Veräppelung einer bestimmten Art von Menschen, "Softies", "Gutmenschen" (falls der Ausdruck damals schon existierte), Sozialarbeiter (ich selbst möchte keinem Sozialarbeiter zu nahe treten) ... es fällt mir schwer, diese Art von Menschen näher zu definieren. Ich kann mich noch lebhaft erinnern, wie wir das nachmachten, vor allem, das nachgestellte: ...ne..?

Die Garbo und die Knef gab es schon vorher.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> I use this structure sometimes, and I really don't consider myself famous  in any way.
> 
> (Ich bin nicht _die Knef_  )
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, I feel that the version with the article is *warmer*. Just my perception, and how I use it.


Maybe you are right and it is a group and gender think. I don't think it have ever said _Ich bin (der) Bernd_; with or without article. The only context I could imagine would be if someone else were addressed _Bernd _and I raised my hand and said _*Ich* bin Bernd_. But than definitely without article.


----------



## Magdeutsch

Sowka said:


> Thank you very much!  I think each one of us contributes their view, and from all the views combined you can form a better opinion than with books *alone*. A good textbook is a good start.
> 
> I'm sorry! Sometimes I forget which language was used in the question, and I reply in the language that the last contribution was written in.
> 
> The "problem" with colloquial language, as I see it, is that this is the language acquired and used in daily life. The school and its teachings come much later, and the things taught at school are much narrower than the language including its various registers.
> 
> Therefore, in the case of colloquial language, it's the perception of the native speakers that can tell you most. Good textbooks try to capture this part of the language as well (in your sentence, for example). But colloquial language is defined by a variety of aspects: The regions have been discussed in this thread, but there are also social aspects, professional aspects; the way you want to present yourself to the world as an individual is expressed in your language.
> 
> I think this is, at least to some extent, why the discussion here has become so passionate. An expression that is completely usual and common in the environments in which I live may be unusual in other environments.
> 
> And thinking about the sentence "Ich bin die Ingrid", I think indeed that I associate it* most *with women (even without considering the article and the name ), with certain professions, such as teaching and social care, and with (my) political groups which are a little more to the left of the spectrum. However, this is just my perception, from me with my experience mainly in Hannover, and in the groups that I have participated in.
> 
> You can see in the diagrams that Hutschi provided that the "article + first name" is used in wide parts of Germany. It is important to note that this applies indeed only to "article + *first* name" because this immediately reduces the risk for you:
> 
> This issue (whether to say "Ich bin die Ingrid" or "Ich bin Ingrid") will occur only in situations in which you know that you are on a first-name-basis with the other person / people. In most situations in which you meet people for the first time, this will not be the case: In order to stay on the safe side of politeness, I'd suggest using formal language first. So I would present myself: "Guten Tag, ich bin Sowka Sowskowskaja."
> 
> No problem with any article.
> 
> And then you will listen to what the other person says, and simply use the form they use. If the other person thinks that the informal level would be fine, they will say something like: "Hallo, ich bin die Ingrid / Hallo, ich bin Ingrid. Wollen wir uns nicht einfach duzen?"
> 
> And you can simply listen to what the other person says and use the form that they used. So I'd say: "Ja, prima. Ich bin Sowka" / "Ja, prima. Ich bin die Sowka".


So well said !thank you!


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> I feel that the version with the article is *warmer  *


I perceive it the same way. Irgendwie familiärer.


----------



## Hutschi

...


berndf said:


> Maybe you are right and it is a group and gender think.


How is it connected to gender think? Do some people avoid it to genderise? Make gender invisible?
What do you mean here?


----------



## berndf

Think thing


----------



## Hutschi

I see. Thank you. But how is it connected? I do not understand "gender" here.  

Of course the article is changing depending on gender. But this is according to standard rules here.


----------



## berndf

This:


Sowka said:


> And thinking about the sentence "Ich bin die Ingrid", I think indeed that I associate it* most *with women (even without considering the article and the name )


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I perceive it the same way. Irgendwie familiärer.


And that's why I see a connection to dialect; the same argument is used. For me it still feels connected to the "homely dialectal background" and using dialectal words and phrases to feel at home or closer to a peer group.

For standard speakers I can reassure you that there is no "warm" connection at all. Not at all. It just sounds so bad and wrong to me.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> For standard speakers I can reassure you that there is no "warm" connection at all. Not at all.


I don’t think that’s true.  @Sowka, for example, is just as much a “standard speaker” as you, and I don’t think she would agree with your perception. 


Kajjo said:


> It just sounds so bad and wrong to me.


To you, yes.  I don’t think everyone who speaks your variety of German would necessarily agree.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> To you, yes. I don’t think everyone who speaks your variety of German would necessarily agree.


Well, certainly not _everyone _would agree, but many.

Yesterday, I spoke with a linguist from Cologne who used to live in Hamburg for a few years and she told me, she has never been corrected (as native!) so much as in Hamburg when she used an article with a name. So many people felt the need to even correct a native! Very many people object to this article. For us, it is either dialectal (and somehow forgiven with an inner shake of the head) or feels pejorative (and is reacted to).

Further, a related topic (though somehow separate) is the correlation between lack of education and sub-standard use of articles in front of company names, e.g. "zum Aldi". This only happens in our region with lower class people. I can just guess, that this somehow exacerbates our feelings to articles in front of first names.

Anyway, we reached an agreement on standard usage (without) and colloquial-regional usage (Southern with). Obviously, each region prefers their way. No surprise there, isn't it? This "warmer feeling" is most likely connected to dialectal homeliness.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> It just sounds so bad and wrong to me.


Schon längst klar.  
Thanks for your comment anyway.  Being a non-native, I don't wish to enter into that 'inner-German' polemic.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Schon längst klar.


Yeah, right, you got me.

The warm feeling of dialectal regions had been discussed in many posts and other threads before. So you are not alone with this feeling. When people are used to the article, they somehow feel it as warmer. I understood that.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> The warm feeling of dialectal regions had been discussed in many posts and other threads before.


With the same justification, even more given the relative sizes of the regions, it can be called "dialekt influence" on your part that you don't feel it. "Umgangssprache" is never fully non-regional (as is Standardsprache but to a lesser degree) but that is different from "Dialekt". This particular usage is not linked to any dialect boundary but is cuts through dialect regions.

Applying Standardsprache rules where Umgangssprache rules require a different wording naturally sounds "cooler". This, again, has nothing to do with any dialect but is purely a related to the choice of register.

This is key:


elroy said:


> I don’t think that’s true. @Sowka, for example, is just as much a “standard speaker” as you, and I don’t think she would agree with your perception.


And this makes your claim bordering insolence (which I am absolutely sure has never been your intention) and causes these strong reactions.

The rules of standard language are irrelevant to this issue as we all agree that this phenomenon affects only Umgangssprache and that speakers who use it in Umgangssprache respect the different rules of the registers.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> This particular usage is not linked to any dialect boundary but is cuts through dialect regions.


What has still not been cleared up is whether all these different dialects use the article when spoken in full dialect. If yes, that would support my hypothesis of an dialectal influence, even if many different dialects are involved.

Does anyone know that? Verwenden Sächsisch, Bairisch, Schwäbisch, Kölsch den Artikel vor Vornamen?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Verwenden Sächsisch, Bairisch, Schwäbisch, Kölsch den Artikel vor Vornamen?


I don't think that matters.  Dieses Phänomen hat sich über Dialektsprecher hinaus durchgesetzt. Even if it were _etymologically_ related to dialectal features, that would be of little relevance to modern usage, since many people who use this form don't speak or are not proficient in a dialect.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> The warm feeling of dialectal regions had been discussed in many posts and other threads before. So you are not alone with this feeling. When people are used to the article, they somehow feel it as warmer.


In my post, I tried to explain that for me, this is rather a* shared* sociolect, not a dialect.


Sowka said:


> And thinking about the sentence "Ich bin die Ingrid", I think indeed that I associate it* most *with women (even without considering the article and the name ), with certain professions, such as teaching and social care, and with (my) political groups which are a little more to the left of the spectrum. However, this is just my perception, from me with my experience mainly in Hannover, and in the groups that I have participated in.




Edit: "Shared" added because this is why it feels so "warm" to me.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> since many people who use this form don't speak or are not proficient in a dialect.


But dialectal influence does not require speaking the dialect yourself. For example, a lot of the stronger Bavarian accent is related to the Bavarian dialect even if the speaker himself does not speak the full dialect. Such features just stay in the region and their accent and wording features.


----------



## elroy

My point is that this form is used by many speakers who are not any more or any less influenced by a dialect than you are.  I'm afraid that reducing this to "no article = standard; article = dialectal(ly) influenced" is an over-simplification.

To make a parallel, there are many English words and expressions, like "I feel you," "straight up," and "on fleek," that originated in African-American Vernacular English (AAVE) but are now part of general American English and are used by many speakers who are not at all influenced by AAVE.  (In fact, the only one of the three examples I gave that before writing this post I knew had its origins in AAVE was "I feel you."  I had no idea the other two did, too, until I searched for other examples!)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> What has still not been cleared up is whether all these different dialects use the article when spoken in full dialect. If yes, that would support my hypothesis of an dialectal influence, even if many different dialects are involved.
> 
> Does anyone know that? Verwenden Sächsisch, Bairisch, Schwäbisch, Kölsch den Artikel vor Vornamen?


Das haben wir, dachte ich, schon geklärt. Die regelmäßige *Nicht*verwendung des Artikels vor Vornamen in Umgangssprache (egal ob dialektnah oder nicht) ist auf ein Gebiet in etwa nörlich einer Linie Hannover-Osnabrück beschränkt. In allen anderen Regionen ist die Verwendung ses Artikels vor Vornamen in umgangssprachlichen Sprechsituationen normal. Die Frage ist höchstens, in welchen Dialekten und/oder Regionen diese Verwendung obligatorisch ist. Ich würde sagen obligatorisch ist es tatsächlich nur in dialektaler oder dialektnaher Sprache im oberdeutschen Sprachraum und in einigen fränkischen Dialekten. Aber auch wo es nicht obligatorisch ist, wirkt das Weglassen des Artikels "bookish" und klingt in umgangssprachlichen Sprechsituationen darum (zumindest leicht) merkwürdig.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Further, a related topic (though somehow separate) is the correlation between lack of education and sub-standard use of articles in front of company names, e.g. "zum Aldi". This only happens in our region with lower class people. I can just guess, that this somehow exacerbates our feelings to articles in front of first names.


So it is not dialectal usage (in a stricter sense) but sociolect. In a full linguistic sense also the standard language is dialect (Mundart). We did not use this here. We used the weaker sense: no standard language and not just coll. language. And not just regionalisms. Dialect has own vocabulary, own sound system, own grammar, sometimes an own writing system.

For me there is not much difference between the status of lower class language and "Educated people" language.
We do not have different languages but some different usage of the same language.

It is the My fair lady principle I reject. "Die Sprache macht den Menschen".
Substandard is not bad standard but it is not formally standardizes. It is just standardized by usage.

By the way: in other areas "sub" means "part of", for example sub set. But it is wrong in sociolects, not in German. 
Standard language is a restricted language with sharper definitions.

As far as I understand it: Also in the North it is used. But usually from lower class people. Is this correct?

And it is an antagonism between two sociolects in your area. One is a subset of standard language+regionalisms the other one is a special coll. language.

---
I say zu REWE but zum ALDI. -- I think not because of grammar but sound. Grammar allows both. Or it is short "Zum Aldi(laden)"


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> But dialectal influence does not require speaking the dialect yourself. For example, a lot of the stronger Bavarian accent is related to the Bavarian dialect even if the speaker himself does not speak the full dialect. Such features just stay in the region and their accent and wording features.


 

That is why not using something is also dialectal or regional influence.


----------

